# 01/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

The fact that the Brock vs. Braun feud is still continuing is very, very curious, especially considering the Rumble is won by Nakamura, and the report that Brock isn't competing at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

First RAW with Ronda signed, time to see how "Full Time" she is..


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Aside from the whole Ronda thing, I'm not that excited. The tag division is dead, the midcard is weak, and probably they'll start the Lesnar-Reigns shit. Oh the excitement.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I'll probably watch this live, if not to see if Rousey is there at the start, top of the first hour or else at the last segment.

I'm kinda curious who they'll give both the opening and closing segment to. I imagine it will be Steph plugging the women's revolution.

I still wonder if they knew Rousey was coming, last night. Steph looked like she wasn't sure what was going on and Asuka genuinely look like she had no idea what to do


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I like Ronda's theme song _Bad Reputation_ simply for the energy it will bring to light up the crowd. She also used this music in her UFC entrance.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I don't get Nakamura winning the RR. It means the HW title match is probably going to be second or third string at WM. Cena and Lesnar will main event WM.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*










:jones :woah

I'm intrigued as to how they go on and follow the Rumble stuff tonight on Raw. Last week's show was shit, but with the build to WM finally starting properly now, hopefully we get a decent show.


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Rousey also @raw brand!?

About time for a new female Superstar shakeup if you ask me...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I'm actually excited for a WWE show for the first time in at least a year, interesting to see what Ronda does.

Also intrigued by where they're going with Braun/Lesnar. Surely at some point Super Roman has to come in and squash Braun so he can have Lesnar to himself.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Excited for tonight.I'm curious to find out what Ronda will do and who Asuka will choose(probably Alexa).
I guess tonight they will create tension between Jordan and Seth.
The rest is whatever


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Most of the storylines will be underwhelming. It's sad.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Problem with Ronda's theme is that it makes me think of Pat the NES Punk,


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Actually enjoyed Rumble last time. Pretty interested to see how they follow on from it tonight. Some good fallout.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Surely they're not going to have Rousey and Asuka on the same show? I don't envy the rest of the RAW women's roster if that's going to be the case...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Brock said:


> :jones :woah
> 
> I'm intrigued as to how they go on and follow the Rumble stuff tonight on Raw. Last week's show was shit, but with the build to WM finally starting properly now, hopefully we get a decent show.


Brock needs to calm the fuck down :andre


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Have your first ever women's Rumble, mention the winner and the current champions as an afterthought.

Never change, WWE.

And why have Braun continue to feud with Brock? He's not even going to the Chamber.

Oh well, since last night wasn't a disaster, things are at least _looking_ OK.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Only really interested in:

- Who Rousey wants, if she even says anything. 
- Who asuka chooses
- If they build on Sasha’s MVP like Rumble performance and she gets to be more heelish.
- Seth rollins/ Jordan tension


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Rumble was a very good PPV, excited to see what goes down on this show. 

Brock's punch on Braun, holy hell. Those two shooting on each other is just glorious.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



LucasXXII said:


> The fact that the Brock vs. Braun feud is still continuing is very, very curious, especially considering the Rumble is won by Nakamura, and the report that Brock isn't competing at Elimination Chamber.


Yeah, not sure where this is heading at all. Brock has already beaten Braun at No Mercy, otherwise this 'chase' would be more interesting. Wondering what the point of it all is though if Braun isn't going to win the Title anytime soon, and Brock won't be at EC :confused



Clique said:


> I like Ronda's theme song _Bad Reputation_ simply for the energy it will bring to light up the crowd. She also used this music in her UFC entrance.


It's nice to hear a real song, to be honest. Most of the WWE's themes sound very generic. Real music is always great. It's why I always loved Cult of Personality.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

More Strowman/Lesnar is fine but I hate knowing that this is just filler until Lesnars eventually opponent. Strowman is super over and its shit the role that they are using him.

Maybe a possible AOP appearance? The RAW Tag Team Division really needs them now. Don't wait until after Mania. Especially with WWE clearly giving up on The Revival, sadly. Which means that The Revival will show up on RAW to challenge The Bar because its WWE.

Asuka, Rousey, Rollins/Jordan drama and whatever else. I do think that there are some interesting things going in to this RAW. Ill continue to say that WWE really needs to keep actually trying on these shows in order to recover from RAW 25.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Slackly said:


> Maybe a possible AOP appearance? The RAW Tag Team Division really needs them now. Don't wait until after Mania. Especially with WWE clearly giving up on The Revival, sadly. Which means that The Revival will show up on RAW to challenge The Bar because its WWE.


Yes please :mark:

The RAW Tag Scene needs some fresh life, and AoP have literally *nothing* else to do in NXT. They just lost in a Title match at TakeOver, it's time to move them up. The Revival vs AoP would be a nice match, we've seen how well they work together before.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yes please :mark:
> 
> The RAW Tag Scene needs some fresh life, and AoP have literally *nothing* else to do in NXT. They just lost in a Title match at TakeOver, it's time to move them up. The Revival vs AoP would be a nice match, we've seen how well they work together before.


I didn't even think about a The Revival vs. AoP on a future RAW. Agreed!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Rousey is soooo fucking bad at acting. This is going to be a waste of fucking time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Time for the Ronda Rousey Show :mark :mark :mark


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Time for the Ronda Rousey Show :mark :mark :mark



:rollins :trips5 :flair4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Get Rowdy.

Someone post K-Kwiks WWF entrance theme.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> :rollins :trips5 :flair4


Can't wait to see what she does tonight.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, not sure where this is heading at all. Brock has already beaten Braun at No Mercy, otherwise this 'chase' would be more interesting. Wondering what the point of it all is though if Braun isn't going to win the Title anytime soon, and Brock won't be at EC :confused


WWE have literally dropped no hints to Reigns vs. Lesnar yet after all  It was all dirt sheets saying it. So who knows.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*






:dance


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Hope Ronda is able to deliver. I genuinely like her. You can see how excited she is and how in love with wrestling she is in the interviews and behind the scenes stuff after the rumble. 

I've always appreciated the fact that she wore her love of pro wrestling on her sleeve while so many other MMA fighters constantly shit on it.

Also, she's fine as hell.










I just hope she's able to deliver.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Can't wait to see what she does tonight.


I hope they'll book her as a bad ass babyface that takes what she wants when she wants.
The people on internet complained about the ending but that ending has left a big question mark on what will happen with Asuka and what Ronda wants from WWE.
My guess is she'll challenge one between Charlotte and Alexa to wrestle her for the title and then Stephanie will try to ruin her plans setting up Steph vs Ronda at WM.
My hope is still Charlotte vs Ronda. :zayn3


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Why in the WWE.com preview are they being vague about Rousey being on Raw tonight?


RAW PREVIEW FOR 1/29
*How will Ronda Rousey's WWE future be addressed on Raw?*

*Will Raw get “Rowdy”?*

_And how will it be addressed tonight on Raw?_

Seems real strange that they are phrasing it this was. I mean nowhere does it say specifically she will be there. Maybe it's just me but you'd think they would point blank say she will be on.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



JC00 said:


> Why in the WWE.com preview are they being vague about Rousey being on Raw tonight?
> 
> 
> RAW PREVIEW FOR 1/29
> ...


Cliffhangers to get people to tune in.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I am sure people will get sour on Rousey in a short time.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Cliffhangers to get people to tune in.


Except she's supposed to me a big time draw, right? So I don't buy it being a cliffhanger at all. It's being widely reported she is signed and every report has made it known it's "full-time"

Zero reason to be framing it the way they are except if she is not actually going to be there.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



JC00 said:


> Except she's supposed to me a big time draw, right? So I don't buy it being a cliffhanger at all. It's being widely reported she is signed and every report has made it known it's "full-time"
> 
> Zero reason to be framing it the way they are except if she is not actually going to be there.


It's just a preview that says "Will Raw get Rowdy?".

They always have these type of headlines even for Braun, Rollins, Bliss.

It's just a way to hype something without giving away what she is exactly going to do and when she is exactly going to come out.

It would be pretty lame if they gave it away in a preview "Ronda will confront Asuka and Steph on Raw tonight"


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

R-Truth knows all about Raw being Rowdy


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Even though, her debut took away from Asuka and the Women's Royal Rumble, I can't wait to see what they will do with her.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



MC 16 said:


> Even though, her debut took away from Asuka and the Women's Royal Rumble, I can't wait to see what they will do with her.


It didn't really hurt Asuka though lol....she is still undefeated and won the first ever womans rumble.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*










Soon...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Soon...


Nah he won't be back for Mania.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Nah he won't be back for Mania.


Sigh.

Maybe he'll be a Raw after Mania "surprise."


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Must admit, intrigued about Lesnar/Strowman. Especially considering there isn't a number one contender for the title yet.

I can only assume Strowman demands Lesnar one on one and Reigns interrupts, then Balor, then Rollins etc. and Angle then makes the Elimination Chamber match a number one contender match where Reigns wins.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Must admit, intrigued about Lesnar/Strowman. Especially considering there isn't a number one contender for the title yet.
> 
> I can only assume Strowman demands Lesnar one on one and Reigns interrupts, then Balor, then Rollins etc. and Angle then makes the Elimination Chamber match a number one contender match where Reigns wins.


Definitely think this may happen. Makes sense.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Must admit, intrigued about Lesnar/Strowman. Especially considering there isn't a number one contender for the title yet.
> 
> I can only assume Strowman demands Lesnar one on one and Reigns interrupts, then Balor, then Rollins etc. and Angle then makes the Elimination Chamber match a number one contender match where Reigns wins.


Ah, this makes perfect sense actually. Smartie pants.

They are obviously going to start building towards the EC & they need to get competitors for it.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Will skip all of the Rousey segments so I hope they don't take up too much of the show.

Only really have interest in Strowman/Lesnar.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Enjoyed the Rumble last night, interested to see what happens tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Must admit, intrigued about Lesnar/Strowman. Especially considering there isn't a number one contender for the title yet.
> 
> I can only assume Strowman demands Lesnar one on one and Reigns interrupts, then Balor, then Rollins etc. and Angle then makes the Elimination Chamber match a number one contender match where Reigns wins.


I hope this happens. A great way to protect Strowman.


----------



## El Ingobernable (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Lashley to come back tonight.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

The annoying thing with Rousey is it will all be revolving around Steph. If only Vince decided to ban her from tv after having to stomach her commentary last night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

When you're actually looking forward to Monday night RAW


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



The Fourth Wall said:


> When you're actually looking forward to Monday night RAW


You know as much as I dislike Ronda being here (cuz I know how her booking is gonna be) it being a full time deal really makes me want to tune in and see if she will be there tonight to see how full time it really is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Mango13 said:


> You know as much as I dislike Ronda being here (cuz I know how her booking is gonna be) it being a full time deal really makes me want to tune in and see if she will be there tonight to see how full time it really is.


If it's like Brock definition of 'full time', then unkout


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



The Fourth Wall said:


> If it's like Brock definition of 'full time', then unkout


Anything short of being there every week is part time imo.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Roman vs Miz for the IC belt.

Finn vs Cena for a spot in the Chamber.

Braun vs Kane for a spot in the Chamber.

Matt Hardy vs Elias for a spot in the Chamber.

Not bad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Roman vs Miz for the IC belt.
> 
> Finn vs Cena for a spot in the Chamber.
> 
> ...


Do hope we see some qualifying matches. Those are always fun, just for the match-ups.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Do hope we see some qualifying matches. Those are always fun, just for the match-ups.


Those qualifying matches just got announced!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Those qualifying matches just got announced!


Oh they did, I thought you was just guessing 

Only really interested in Finn vs Cena out of those.

Braun/Kane really don't have much chemistry, and Matt/Elias will probably just be okay.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Well that IC title match is gonna be predictable, cos I really doubt Roman's winning it back.

And Cena's decided he's a Raw guy again now? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Wait, are they doing Miz/Reigns again?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Well that IC title match is gonna be predictable, cos I really doubt Roman's winning it back.
> 
> And Cena's decided he's a Raw guy again now? :lol


I hate this Free Agent crap :lol

Cena getting special treatment, can just go wherever when he sees fit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Showstopper said:


> Wait, are they doing Miz/Reigns again?


Yes sir.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Yes sir.


Fuckery inbound once again on that match. They're not going to have Roman lose clean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Yes sir.


Brutal. They have momentum tonight after a really good show. Why do another rematch. Ugh.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I'm in for Cena vs. Balor.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Showstopper said:


> Wait, are they doing Miz/Reigns again?


I figured they would be after their stare down/brawl last night in the rumble.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Has Cena vs Balor ever happened before? I honestly can't remember. 

It's pretty cool if that's a first time ever match up, I'd like to see those guys get a decent bit of time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Has Cena vs Balor ever happened before? I honestly can't remember.
> 
> It's pretty cool if that's a first time ever match up, I'd like to see those guys get a decent bit of time.



After the great showing Balor had last night in the Rumble, I just hope he doesn't fall victim to Cena's Shovel.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Mango13 said:


> After the great showing Balor had last night in the Rumble, I just hope he doesn't fall victim to Cena's Shovel.


Expecting Balor to lose here to be honest, but hope I'm wrong. I'd actually prefer him to be in it than Cena. Maybe Gallows & Anderson will help Balor win, so it isn't a clean loss for Cena.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I will be pleasantly SHOCKED if Rousey's RAW segment tonight doesn't involve Stephanie somehow.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

I wish the topic title meant the return of K-Kwik 

I highly doubt Ronda will be there tonight. Now that the cat's outta the bag and we know Rousey's joined WWE, WWE wouldn't miss an opportunity to plug that she'd be on Raw, and the preview only mentions how it'll be addressed (spoiler: Steph promo). Ronda's probably headed back to Columbia to finish that movie before really diving into WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

RAW is gettin' rowdy?

THE RETURN OF ROAD DOGG AND K-KWIK.






EDIT: Seems like I'm about the seventeenth person to make this joke. GET THEM IN THE MAIN EVENT


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Jedah said:


> Have your first ever women's Rumble, mention the winner and the current champions as an afterthought.
> 
> Never change, WWE.
> 
> ...


To be fair, they kind of have to be. It wouldn't make any sense not to have Rousey as the main focus. Still, it isn't a good look and there is a risk of cheapening the rumble win. Depends on what they do with Asuka tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

My mate got me the new ronda rousey t shirt at raw. Apparently they are selling like crazy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*

Apparently Braun/Kane is a Last Man Standing :bjpenn

:braun destroying Kane until he can't stand anymore sounds fun. I'm down.

Normal match would be boring, but a stip could be fun. Means they can just brawl everywhere.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I wish the topic title meant the return of K-Kwik


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane vs Strowman Last man standing, it's gonna be great


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 1/29 Monday Night Raw Thread: Raw Gets Rowdy*



HBKRollins said:


> Roman vs Miz for the IC belt.
> 
> *Finn vs Cena for a spot in the Chamber*
> 
> ...


Kinda hyped about that match. Should be good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Looks like we are in for another boring Braun match. Has he ever had a good match? He needs to start doing something different. The trash brawls aren't working for him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm ready


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably already posted but Papa Roach is teasing something for Raw, possibly a new intro?:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958075786904322048


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Takeover and the Rumble both where good this weekend lets hope this RAW follows suit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, all set for RAW. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Looks like we are in for another boring Braun match. Has he ever had a good match? He needs to start doing something different. The trash brawls aren't working for him.


I know you don't agree, but I thought all the matches he had with Roman were good. He hasn't been able to find the chemistry he had with him with anyone else, he just doesn't click with Kane or Brock. It's why I'm hoping the LMS stip at least helps it move along a bit.

I honestly think Braun will work better with smaller guys that can up the pace. I would like to see him work with AJ.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MC 16 said:


>


:damn


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Let's Get Raaaaaw


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Let's do this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing THE COACH on commentary. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please get Ronda a better theme.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they don't constantly mention Rousey the entire show.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm ready to WalkWithElias.

Finn vs Cena, good good, ronda tonight? good good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I know you don't agree, but I thought all the matches he had with Roman were good. He hasn't been able to find the chemistry he had with him with anyone else, he just doesn't click with Kane or Brock. It's why I'm hoping the LMS stip at least helps it move along a bit.
> 
> I honestly think Braun will work better with smaller guys that can up the pace. I would like to see him work with AJ.


What makes you say that?  I thought their GBOF match was decent. I do wish this Kane feud would die thoguh, tonight is the night to do it.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Look at us! We're mainstreamz!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Please get Ronda a better theme.


Glad i'm not the only one who thinks it's awful


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Boo Steph not showing off the puppies tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course RAW starts out with Steph...OF COURSE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> What makes you say that?  I thought their GBOF match was decent.


I seem to recall you not rating them that much. Maybe that was someone else. :lol Reigns was like Braun's safe haven, and he's not really reached that level with anyone else. First person I personally think Reigns has actually elevated.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Already with this bitch.
*mute*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Will we get answers?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rhonda gonna get her first ever shovel :buried


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I’m digging these new Raw graphics


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

MUTE


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

right on que, the 1st thing we get to see is Steph suck her own (mental) dick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking like RAW has gotten a graphic overhaul. The logo, too.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh great ... We start the "Next 25 Years" of RAW with one of Steph's generic Authority Promos.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Don't bring up Raw 25 some of us still haven't recovered from that debacle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Opening with Steph because...of course.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Shut up steph


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

For god sake, of course Stephanie has to open the show stroking her ego.

HISTORIC

Did you hear that right....HISTORY WAS MADE

HISTORIC

We fucking get it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ugh, I hate the new graphics package Raw is using. Looks like the crappy graphics package Glory Kickboxing has been using lately.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

MUTE


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Story time with Mrs Ego.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Crickets for the first mention of the women's rumble. LOL.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Rousey won't do well, she can't cut a promo to save her life.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Lousy Ronda Drowsy.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

She's a face tonight. Ok, but she's a fat bitch cunt forever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Reigns is going for his rematch tonight...interesting I wonder what sort of fuckery they'll do to have the Miz retain. I doubt they put the title on Reigns again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

New graphics need to go


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Mask is so weird


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Booker T >>>>> Cole and Coach


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MrJT said:


> Rousey won't do well, she can't cut a promo to save her life.


She can't do any worse than most of the Women's Division, let's be honest :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope they eventually change Ronda's gimmick from everything related to Roddy Piper. She needs to get over without shitting on the memory of one of the greats.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sexy lil japanese thing!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Going from The Book Man to The Coach is a hell of a step up. :clap


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

This show misses booker


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I seem to recall you not rating them that much. Maybe that was someone else. :lol Reigns was like Braun's safe haven, and he's not really reached that level with anyone else. First person I personally think Reigns has actually elevated.


Did I say that? :lol It was the only match I liked out of that feud. Though, the aftermath had a lot to do with it. 


Oh no Stephanie.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Be careful Steph, Asuka might make you her next victim. :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

fpalm OVER SATURATION GO FUCK OFF.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

UGHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL of course they are doing a Women's Elimination Chamber


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

All women everything maggle


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Women’s Elimination Chamber confirmed


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Women's elimination chamber!! Glad we have someone like Steph


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I figured there would be an all female EC.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

omg this is so bad


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope Alexa loses at Elimination Chamber


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

YEEEEEEEEEES, WOMEN EC !!!!!!!!! MORE FUCKING HERSTORYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh no


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

misterxbrightside said:


> Women’s Elimination Chamber confirmed


If Rousey win the belt there , i have her beating Asuka at mania too


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Women's Elim Chamber, eh?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Women's Elimination Chamber










HISTORY WILL BE MADE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If there was ever a time for the what chants that would of been it lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ASUKA is such a likable character.

I wish her the best success.

EDIT: Please, please, please confirm your heel turn Sasha!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka!!! With Stephanie in the ring, I worry for what's going to happen. 


Also, glad Coach is back. Fresh voices were needed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Going from The Book Man to The Coach is a hell of a step up. :clap


I don't see Coach lasting very long this time around, he really developed an independence/anti-authority streak while at ESPN. I don't see him putting up with Vince in his ear for long.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

injures paige and and she gets pushed to the moon


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Fucken divas shoved down my throats.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

well damn they let her mostly speak Japanese


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Sasha wack as fuckkkkk


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I honestly hate Sasha


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Asuka should never be given a mic. So cringe.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

This is what happens when you hire actors and actresses of TV shows that don't speak the language the show is broadcast in.

Enjoy the mania build for these 2 rumble matches everyone.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> ASUKA is such a likable character.
> 
> I wish her the best success.
> 
> EDIT: Please, please, please confirm your heel turn Sasha!



I find she overacts to a ridiculous amount...


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Guys... it's... boss time! :cole


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

WOW! I did NOT see that coming! 










Guess Alexa's facing Asuka at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did anyone understand that promo by Asuka?


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Struggle promo from Sasha


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I love Graves' hate boner for Sasha Banks


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

asuka kill sasha come on!!!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Asuka is so cool that I understood her talking in Japanese, I don't know how.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha and Asuka should be pretty good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So much colourful hair going on here :lol


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> Fucken divas shoved down my throats.


Damn dude how many throats do you have?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka's overacting is cringe.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the women's Rumble... but that doesn't mean I don't long for the days when the women were glorified pornstars


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

and there they go with a ppv match on raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm enjoying Sasha heeling it up more & having more of an edge. I want her as a Heel.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephania McMahon wasn't bad in this segment. She needs to be like this more often and just drop the heel character.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Goddamnit, of course they're giving away Sasha vs Asuka tonight smh.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Is Ronda going to be on?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how Asuka can be so adorkable, yet also a premier troll. :lol

Gonna straight up :kobelol if she gives Sasha a taste of her own medicine by stiffing the piss out of her.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So...who did she pick?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why is Steph in every women's segment, why doesn't this bitch just fuck off?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Last Man Standing matches are the worst.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asuka/Sasha

Balor/Cena

Not a bad night :bjpenn

WWE really giving away these first time ever matches, eh? :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, joy Kane in a last man standing match ..


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Alexa is a champion? XD Her booking is so bad right now :argh:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Banks??? Maybe Asuka can give Banks her first god match for over a year.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

MANIC_ said:


> Damn dude how many throats do you have?


Not enough for that bullshit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He is not the face that runs the place! AJ is!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Just turn Sasha heel, she's a natural.

(despite her being garbage on the mic...)


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow Sasha and Auska tonight, sign me the fuck up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:braun


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> So...who did she pick?


She hasn't yet


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Strowman Steve Austin.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Is Sasha turning heel? She badly needs it.

Looks like it means she won't be champ come Mania though if they're gonna give that away tonight. Let's hope it goes a half hour.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pretty good graphics.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

By the time elimination chamber comes in I think Alexa wouldn't have defended her title in three months.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> Why is Steph in every women's segment, why doesn't this bitch just fuck off?


So she can take credit for fucking everything. Gets on my fucking tits.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Steph starting off RAW acting like she was part of the "womens revolution" and talking about Rousey coming in like it was all her and now Coles annoying "Its Boss Time".. I am already annoyed. Its time for "Boss Time" to turn heel or shut up.

The EC qualifying matches are interesting but we all know who will win the whole thing anyway...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least they're getting the LMS match over with already.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Every time Sasha talks I feel like it's her first time talking. She struggles with every word, fucking terrible. She's gonna job so hard tonight.

HISTORY IS BEING MADE! WHAT A MOMENT! :cole


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun
:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias vs Hardy and Cena vs Balor...not bad match ups.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Asuka vs. Sasha? Sounds good to me.

Also, I've only heard Coach for about 5 minutes or so, but already sounds better than Booker.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

This Asuka led Women's storyline feels like a story from the Road to Wrestlemania mode that old Smackdown vs RAW games had lol. Enjoying no lie.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously though whatever graphic designer they have at the WWE that decided this was the way to go with the graphics for RAW needs to be fired.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Vince out the back wondering why Booker got a haircut RN.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Matt Hardy is broken announced by Cole in the preview. Sometimes you wonder about the logic in WWE. Guess Hardy called Cole to inform him of the developments.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

The men are so underutilized this era...

Pays to have a vagina.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks this match could be somewhat fun? :lol I enjoy :braun going beast mode, and this means Kane will probably be done for good. LMS feels like the payoff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Neither Elias nor Hardy can afford to lose, not a good match up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what they'll have Seth do tonight? Is he gonna be in the Elim Chamber or will he be tied up with Jordan?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

McGee said:


> Last Man Standing matches are the worst.


Undertaker vs Batista and HBK vs HHH immediately come to mind and they were both awesome


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Is Sasha turning heel? She badly needs it.
> 
> Looks like it means she won't be champ come Mania though if they're gonna give that away tonight. Let's hope it goes a half hour.


She should. Sasha was pretty much a heel the entire time in the Rumble match last night. That's where she's at her best. I hate her babyface run.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ughh. Coach needs to speak more so we don't have to hear Cole


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Really liking the new graphics.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Every time Sasha talks I feel like it's her first time talking. She struggles with every word, fucking terrible. She's gonna job so hard tonight.
> 
> HISTORY IS BEING MADE! WHAT A MOMENT! :cole


I think she is legit autistic at this point. Can't just be nerves

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Asuka vs. Sasha? Sounds good to me.
> 
> Also, I've only heard Coach for about 5 minutes or so, but already sounds better than Booker.


Coach actually makes sense when he talks. Already an improvement. Sorry Book :booklel


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Xenoblade said:


> The men are so underutilized this era...
> 
> Pays to have a vagina.


More likey they get to be more ballsy than the guys. Plus the facial expressions of Banks and Asuka are just stronger than many of the guys. You´d think it´s all the dudes that do the botox and only have one facial expression.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

only watching raw because ufc 3 unlocks in 3 hours


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Is Sasha turning heel? She badly needs it.
> 
> Looks like it means she won't be champ come Mania though if they're gonna give that away tonight. Let's hope it goes a half hour.


I mean they've only teased it for about a year, so, I sure as hell hope so. Especially now that they don't have to wait for a 4HW vs. 4HW match.

Also keep in mind that Asuka vs. Alexa, a match I would say is the likeliest for Mania as of now, was given away for free a few weeks ago in a fairly short, non competitive match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BTNH said:


> Undertaker vs Batista and HBK vs HHH immediately come to mind and they were both awesome


Wait? HBK vs HHH had two Last man standing matches? Where did this happen?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm digging these new RAW graphics.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958141663062368256


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least they don't want to torture us too much more with Kane.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Careful Braun! Kane's six months pregnant!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Last time Alexa defended the title was in October last year, even Lesnar defends his tittle more at this point.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> By the time elimination chamber comes in I think Alexa wouldn't have defended her title in three months.


By the time Fastlane (next SD PPV) Charlotte would be at 3 months as well.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is what a match between Braun and Kane should be


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

KILL HIM :braun :braun


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO Tipping shit is his gimmick.

That "stage" probably weighed less than 50 pounds :lmao

Way too easy to pick up, WFers could have done it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m devastated that Booker T is gone 

And worse, replace by the insufferable Jonathan Coach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was.... quick :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Braun!!


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Kane is dieded


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Stop, stop! he is already dead


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BAH GAWD, KANE IS BROKEN IN HALF! :bahgawd

For murdering that fossil, I only have four words for Strowman: Thank You Based Braun! roud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

:braun sure likes flipping things over.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:bahgawd

HE KILLED HIM!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wtf I walk out of the room for 2 minutes and miss the whole thing? lol...


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anyone think they'll tease Taker vs Cena tonight?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok we get it WWE Braun is really strong. But does he really need to do stuff like this almost every week?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well that was unexpected. Add another one to the "List of Braun Strowman Wrecking Shit", lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Last time Alexa defended the title was in October last year, even Lesnar defends his tittle more at this point.


Good to know the 30 Day rule is a thing. :maisie3


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank God.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

BAH GAWD KANE IS DEAD


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, Kane's dead :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh look Brawn toppled something over on somebody again.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was hollow, c'mon guys fpalm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I swear Braun should just kill the 5 geeks in the Chamber and then kill Brock at Mania, but we know that ain't happening :reigns2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Braun will go to EC and lose to Brock Lesnar again 

And there’ll be a number one contender Chamber match, which of course princess roman will win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Braun is great. I remember thinking he was going to be sh!t when he was in the Wyatt family. God I was wrong.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I liked that booking. A lot of people didn't want to see this match, so just have :braun kill Kane :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I’m devastated that Booker T is gone
> 
> And worse, replace by the insufferable Jonathan Coach
> 
> ...


Coach>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Booker T

It seemed like Booker made no sense what so ever every time he spoke.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm honestly getting bored of Braun he is too one note and WWE just can't help but do similar spots every week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO what a silly question Corey, you could see exactly what he did! :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Braun had to basically bend all the way over to reach the mic lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I blame Kurt


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

In fairness that announce table looks like it’s made of cardboard. Who the fuck are they kidding?!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> oh look Brawn toppled something over on somebody again.


Just what I was thinking. Big time wrestling here. Exhilarating.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Braun should just end Kana's career


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is the *ONLY *reason to be watching the WWE anymore. Holy shit DON'T FUCK HIM UP.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun

Kane caught those hands :braun


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

he's not finish yet.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace, Kane. Now get the fuck outta here so Strowman can truly reign supreme as the WWE's one true monster. >


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Another Monday Night Raw another Stephanie McMahon promo to open the show. fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, back to Knox County for Mayoral Candidate Kane.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> The men are so underutilized this era...
> 
> Pays to have a vagina.


:con3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Himiko said:


> So Braun will go to EC and lose to Brock Lesnar again
> 
> And there’ll be a number one contender Chamber match, which of course princess roman will win
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?

Braun just got a spot in the Chamber match for the number one contender


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

At one point I wanted Braun to go to SDL, but now I feel he's be a really big fish in a smaller pond and it would hurt him.

Raw makes him seem like a big deal. SDL only marginalizes it's talent.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

At RR it didn't seem like the Braun/Brock storyline was done.  I was hoping it would have been addressed there. Found it odd that it wasn't.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> In fairness that announce table looks like it’s made of cardboard. Who the fuck are they kidding?!


I mean this is the same company who had the idea to throw Cole off the stage onto 20 people and then act as if he was dead LOL


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> :con3




Waiting on the #MENSREVOLUTION


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Another Monday Night Raw another Stephanie McMahon promo to open the show. fpalm


And another "Braun tipping something over" segment :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Braun is so boring. Dude picks up trucks and ambulances, survives car crashes and garbage disposals but loses to a single F5 or just can't win a match when it counts. You can only do this for so long before people just get tired of him and he's just another World's Strongest Man who loses every time.

Oh and I hate Kane and the WWE. They bring him back and he's squashing the likes of Finn and Seth and look at him now, a total fucking jobber. WWE and their DBZ booking is the absolute worse. In 2 years he'll be "unstoppable" again just because it's booked that way.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Perfect booking. Braun is the baddest motherfucker AND the most likable motherfucker on the planet at the same time :braun


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is already 100 times better than that load of shit from last week


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Himiko said:


> So Braun will go to EC and lose to Brock Lesnar again
> 
> And there’ll be a number one contender Chamber match, which of course princess roman will win
> 
> ...



Braun/Kane just right now was a qualifier for the Elimination Chamber match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Another Monday Night Raw another Stephanie McMahon promo to open the show. fpalm


Didn't you hear?

*HISTORY WILL BE MADE*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I'm honestly getting bored of Braun he is too one note and WWE just can't help but do similar spots every week.


 It doesn't help the spots are so fucking cheap and poorly done.

Fake ass tipping over an Ambulance (you can hear a machine running in the background), truck, then grappling some stage equipment which by some chance land perfectly on Brock and Kane. And now today with a hollowed out announce stage which anyone who isn't 5 and has eyes can tell weighs nothing.

It's shit like this that makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So tired of WWE ramming it down my throat that history is being made ALL OF THE TIME. We get it. Fuck.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> It doesn't help the spots are so fucking cheap and poorly done.
> 
> Fake ass tipping over an Ambulance (you can hear a machine running in the background), truck, then grappling some stage equipment which by some chance land perfectly on Brock and Kane. And now today with a hollowed out announce stage which we can all tell weighs nothing.
> 
> It's shit like this that makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


You take this stuff way too seriously if it actually embarrasses you lol.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Honestly, I’ve never understood this whole Braaauuuunnn bandwagon


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

New Black Panther said:


> Braun is so boring. Dude picks up trucks and ambulances, survives car crashes and garbage disposals but loses to a single F5 or just can't win a match when it counts. You can only do this for so long before people just get tired of him and he's just another World's Strongest Man who loses every time.
> 
> Oh and I hate Kane and the WWE. They bring him back and he's squashing the likes of Finn and Seth and look at him now, a total fucking jobber. WWE and their DBZ booking is the absolute worse. In 2 years he'll be "unstoppable" again just because it's booked that way.


Stop watching


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> And another "Braun tipping something over" segment :lol


 But but it's the greatest thing ever, it's not stupid at all fpalm


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

That new graphic looks horrible.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"This is a human being" after repeating ad nauseam that Kane isn't.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

New Black Panther said:


> Braun is so boring. Dude picks up trucks and ambulances, survives car crashes and garbage disposals but loses to a single F5 or just can't win a match when it counts. You can only do this for so long before people just get tired of him and he's just another World's Strongest Man who loses every time.


Well, I mean none of that is Braun's fault they won't let him get over with his overness & momentum. He should have won the Universal Title already, or should be winning from Brock at WrestleMania. But it's just gonna' be Reigns. They are giving him all of these entertaining segments, and then not doing anything after. Don't think the issue is with Braun (Only part of RAW I've really enjoyed past few weeks).


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL so are the commentators gonna stand on the stage the rest of the show now? :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Didn't you hear?
> 
> *HISTORY WILL BE MADE*


If you have to constantly talk about how you’re making history youreoh what’s the point.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Do we have any grumpy old men in the thread tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, I wish they would quit showing it over and and over again.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Love the new RAW graphics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"An absolutely horrifying situation"

:cole doesn't half act dramatic. :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Cole is talking in his overly dramatic voice, shit is getting serious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just tuned in during commercial, and what the fuck did I miss :lol

So, the Coach is back for good? Was the Strowman thing the only thing that happened so far? Any Ronda news?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah that table plus stage part is so light its made of cardboard









shut the fuck up cole its a last man standing match


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> And another "Braun tipping something over" segment :lol


I’m not there yet, I can’t watch Raw without a solid amount of fast forward time built up on the DVR :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope he’s not finished with the locker room tonight. Glad he wrote Kane off TV though. Should someone be on suicide watch for DemonKane lover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WITH THE WHO WOO WATCHING" :ti


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> But but it's the greatest thing ever, it's not stupid at all fpalm


:lol I was bored of this by the summer.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha and Asuka should be cool! Also the new RAW graphics are nice.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm so tired of this shit with Braun, then again it's either him or Roman...

The show has been built around him for a while and they've gone out of their way to put him above everyone.

Ugh... it's an improvement from Roman, but boring nonetheless, why not give others the spotlight too i.e. Rollins, Lesnar or Joe...

Have multiple stars, not just one of Braun or Roman making everyone else on the show look like they're levels below.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

McGee said:


> Do we have any grumpy old men in the thread tonight?


Check back when there’s any sign of a woman on the show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The fact that they haven't put the title on Braun and pushed him to the moon yet astounds me.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Kurt, you should have known better than to put Braun in a Last Man Standing Match. You only have your incompetence to blame.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> "This is a human being" after repeating ad nauseam that Kane isn't.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:maury at Braun's lack of chill and indoor voice. Dude would make for a hell of a world champion, so make that shit happen sometime this century, WWE.

brb walking with Elias :trips9


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Angle's Oscar worthy acting :bryanlol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

braun is in love...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I still have to chuckle over Elias playing his guitar and stomping Slater on the head as he walked down the ramp to enter the RR.
:ha


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This Elias guy is a boss. He's a fucking star.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Seriously Kurt. How stupid are you to put Braun in a "Last Man Standing" match, then get mad after he tries to kill someone? You have to expect this shit to keep happening. Be a better GM Kurt


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll always be a Matt Hardy fan, but please god let Elias get into the elimination chamber.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Angle and Braun's segment acting :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Elias's jacket /robe it is so pretty and so is his scarf!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Elias over AF.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, as much as i dont hate Roman as some of you... Braun has to be in the world title picture on WM, it just has to be there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias' tunes :lenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"the carnage, the destruction" please Cole it is just a flipped table :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Elias is fantastic, he needs to have an IC title run after WM. Ideally he should win it at WM.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Elias is mistaken WWE stands for World Women's Entertainment


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Elias is over :clap


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Why are they going to bury Woken Hardy for Elias to get in the Chamber?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can Elias get a Midcard reign soon please? That would be nice.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Braun and Elias in the first 30mins! I can go to sleep early tonight now boys! Fuck the rest of this show


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's Elias' Night :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good start to the show so far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WWE needs to get their shit together and put a "Walk With Elias" shirt on sale.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can Eias be a top heel in the E? 

He's always given my early 00's Triple H vibes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias wins this or we riot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Elias is over :clap


Only downside is he's actually losing his heat now. He was the best at getting heel heat, but he's becoming more of a babyface lately. Nobody likes Cena, so obviously they'll cheer Elias over him.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Fuck it, I was wrong about Elias too. Had no clue why he pretty much skipped NXT and thought he was going to flop. Dude is a legit star.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Elias is a great singer he could do that for a living.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha Corey "is Elias wearing a kimono?" :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't see the reason for a match between two guys that cannot afford a loss right now. Bray interference, perhaps? At least it would protect Matt and give Elias the win.:shrug


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hm, I'm thinking Matt loses after Wyatt interference (maybe just the Wyatt splash graphic thing)

Aaaand Elias goes to the Chamber - critical match for his young career. A good showing there (plus Cena at Mania) will really cement him as someone to watch out for.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Elias vs Matt Hardy???? Oh no. Way to kill an Elias segement.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This song tho...fire.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BTNH said:


> Undertaker vs Batista and HBK vs HHH immediately come to mind and they were both awesome


Edge vs Benoit was pretty awesome as well actually.
Flair vs HHH was better than HBK/HHH IMO.

Gail Kim/Terrell even put on a good LMS, even for men's standards..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I am the Storm said:


> I can't see the reason for a match between two guys that cannot afford a loss right now. Bray interference, perhaps? At least it would protect Matt and give Elias the win.:shrug


Bray and Jeff interfere?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

I wonder how many kids get suspended from school for doing the Heil Hitler because of Matt Hardy


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I need Elias to win. Want to see him in that Elimination Chamber.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When Elias comes out


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Matt's theme is a total ripoff of Balor's theme.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't take long for Woken Matt to die out did it? Interest is really fizzling out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Only downside is he's actually losing his heat now. He was the best at getting heel heat, but he's becoming more of a babyface lately. Nobody likes Cena, so obviously they'll cheer Elias over him.


Definitely get your point there, real reason I'm pleased with it is that he kinda lost his push in NXT due to all the heat he got so I'm hoping it'll be an opposite effect here and he'll get more of a push now he's a lot more over.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Graves :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> But but it's the greatest thing ever, it's not stupid at all fpalm


Eh, I'll take stupid over boring :draper2

Also, :lol at Kurt being pissed off at Braun after he was the one that made the match a Last Man Standing match xD


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

One day Elias will get to finish one of his songs.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

it's matt hurt?, looks like it when he was walking to the ring.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> When Elias comes out


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Didn't take long for Woken Matt to die out did it? Interest is really fizzling out.


Doesn't help that they've stripped away all of the stuff that made Broken Matt so awesome.

Now he's just the guy that laughs :draper2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Didn't take long for Woken Matt to die out did it? Interest is really fizzling out.


I remember I called it the 2nd night, Matt needs Jeff back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The funny thing about this Kurt-Braun relationship is that they're trying to portray it as a badass vs authority relationship but it's coming off like a dad trying to control his dumbass kid who keeps doing stupid shit and getting himself into trouble :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA WTF


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

the_hound said:


> ENZOS DEAD, hes committed suicide HOLY fuck


WTF I actually quickly checked to see if this was legit geez


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

They look like damn fools sitting there.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

the_hound said:


> ENZOS DEAD, hes committed suicide HOLY fuck


The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely want Elias to win


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Elias’ body is GOALS.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Definitely get your point there, real reason I'm pleased with it is that he kinda lost his push in NXT due to all the heat he got so I'm hoping it'll be an opposite effect here and he'll get more of a push now he's a lot more over.


I really want him to be around the Midcard Title scene come WrestleMania. He deserves a Title reign, and that's the best place to start. I'm glad he'll probably be getting a showing in the Chamber, he deserves that.

I'm still hot on the idea of him winning the MITB in the Summer. He seems perfect to me.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

it would be a big mistake not to do braun/Lesnar at Mania but Vince is too damn stuborn and he stick with Reigns when even he knows it will flop.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy fuck is this Enzo shit real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just flip the thing back over...what is this :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, you'd think they could at least get a table out there for them, lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Torrie Wilson pict :banderas


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

the_hound said:


> ENZOS DEAD, hes committed suicide HOLY fuck


You gave me a heart attack.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Not that I'm a Coachman fan but it is so, so nice not to hear Booker barf his nonsensical bile and go "MMMMMMMMMMM" in my ears. Coachman is a humongous upgrade over Booker, IMO.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck, Elias looks so tall sometimes, and super short other times.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Holy fuck is this Enzo shit real
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the sexual assault allegations? Then yea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Doesn't help that they've stripped away all of the stuff that made Broken Matt so awesome.
> 
> Now he's just the guy that laughs :draper2


Pretty much. I don't know why they intend on repeating the same segments every week, and having him laugh like an idiot. Clearly don't understand why the gimmick was popular & have just butchered it. Ah well :sadbecky 

Without the 'Delete' chants, it'd be painful imo.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

the_hound said:


> ENZOS DEAD, hes committed suicide HOLY fuck


Where did you here this?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


> ENZOS DEAD, hes committed suicide HOLY fuck


Why would you say some fake news like that out of no where.. :nah


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Unpopular opinion

I miss Booker on commentary :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am the Storm said:


> Not that I'm a Coachman fan but it is so, so nice not to hear Booker barf his nonsensical bile and go "MMMMMMMMMMM" in my ears. Coachman is a humongous upgrade over Booker, IMO.


Coach is just way easier on the ears for me. He actually says things I'd want to listen to. Sure Booker said some funny shit, but he really wasn't a good commentator.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Vyer said:


> Where did you here this?


sign on raw, did you not see it when matt was making his way down to the ring?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whooa oh whoa oh oh 
Whooa oh whoa oh oh 
It's Elias' night

:lenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias is fired up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Coach is just way easier on the ears for me. He actually says things I'd want to listen to. Sure Booker said some funny shit, but he really wasn't a good commentator.


 Booker was great to listen to.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus fuck, how many times are they gonna mention the stage or show it...we fucking get it.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

commercials breaks on overkill tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Law said:


> Booker was great to listen to.


So you would rather have Book over Coach? I think Coach is a much better commentator.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

the_hound said:


> sign on raw, did you not see it when matt was making his way down to the ring?


No. I had thought it was legitimately being reported.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The right man won.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yup fuckery


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really hope Bray and Matt's feud won't be as long as his feud with Balor :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I wish Matt stayed in TNA. Fucking jobber for old man Vince


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Bray boring gimmick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear EVERY SINGLE ONE of Bray's feuds seem to drag on forever.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Elias wins and advances to the chamber 
:harper


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray vs Broken Matt at EC in a stipulation match.

All but confirmed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are not going to continue this Bray/Matt feud right? :maisie3

Still, nice to see Elias pick up the win. Looking forward to seeing him in the Chamber :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I swear EVERY SINGLE ONE of Bray's feuds seem to drag on forever.


I swear its just cause they all suck lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"LETS LAUGH FOR 5 MINS" Jesus christ fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ELIAS ADVANCES! :dance

I wish they'd have Matt DELETE Wyatt though, considering the Broken Universe Woken World isn't a lost cause like Bray.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

God they have ruined both Matt and Bray beyond repair. It's hard to watch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

More laughing woo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good that Elias won.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This feud has been going for weeks & I still don't know what it's about other than two guys laughing at each other.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Bray and Matt’s feud seems like it’s been going on forever


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I am sad for what Bray's career has come into. :mj2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Elias won though


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Miz referencing the GOAT, Tom Brady!
:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I swear EVERY SINGLE ONE of Bray's feuds seem to drag on forever.


 @Tyrion Lannister loves his promos


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Miz! :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


brb walking with him en route to Elimination Chamber :squirtle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Next week Hardy costs Wyatt his qualifying match I guess.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol the promo for TD. 
“100 episodes. It has all been leading to this..”
*Maryse: “I DONT KNOW IF ITS CAUSE IM PREGNANT BUT IM FREAKING OUT”
:lol


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

I hope that Elias winning doesn't mean that Cena is beating Balor since Cena and Elias are supposed to be feuding.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> I am sad for what Bray's career has come into. :mj2


He shouldn't have won the WWE title in 2017 if this is where he was headed.

Would've been better off letting Ziggler or Miz win and facing Orton at WM.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can we have Balor vs Wyatt again? At least they had a great match, Matt vs Bray will suck.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

remember when wyatt was cool that week after elmination chamber...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am the Storm said:


> Miz referencing the GOAT, Tom Brady!
> :banderas


I wished it was Brady against Wentz. But Foles ain't bad, did you see what he did to the Vikings D. Shredded them like a cheese grater.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TCcarnage said:


> I hope that Elias winning doesn't mean that Cena is beating Balor since Cena and Elias are supposed to be feuding.




Oh it sure does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> Can we have Balor vs Wyatt again? At least they had a great match, Matt vs Bray will suck.


You want Pumpkin Balor vs Sister Abigail???


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ugh. This champion coming out first bullshit needs to stop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky 










:banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team Little Big is so adorably awesome. :sk They might just be the best OTP in wrestling at the moment. :lol



finalnight said:


> I don't see Coach lasting very long this time around, he really developed an independence/anti-authority streak while at ESPN. I don't see him putting up with Vince in his ear for long.


That wouldn't be surprising, which is why I'm gonna enjoy his stint as long as it lasts. :smile2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Can we have Balor vs Wyatt again? At least they had a great match, Matt vs Bray will suck.


You must not like Balor if you want him in a feud with Wyatt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun trying to act tough after laughing at Alexa :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank fuck Miz cut his hair.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw has been pretty good tonight, in comparison to what they usually dish out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is Coach talking about? He's acting like WWE is Miz's side job or something :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The pace of this Raw seems way quicker, barely any breaks in between matches.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Team Little Big is so adorably awesome. :sk They might just be the best OTP in wrestling at the moment. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be surprising, which is why I'm gonna enjoy his stint as long as it lasts. :smile2:


Honestly, looked like Alexa Bliss was side-eying Braun like she wanted some, lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Raw has been pretty good tonight, in comparison to what they usually dish out.


Still got Balor/Cena & Sasha/Asuka as well. Some really good matches tonight.

Funny how this RAW feels bigger than RAW 25, just without the Legends.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’d love for them to switch the intercontinental belt back to its former design. The current design is horrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat DAT ass no reciprocation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No way in hell Roman wins this.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

The Big Dog is here to own the Yard


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> The pace of this Raw seems way quicker, barely any breaks in between matches.


I'm enjoying it. Barely any dead time, just pumping through these matches. Aside from that god awful Stephanie promo to open, it's been pretty enjoyable so far.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Have Seth come out and screw Roman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be another good match between both, let's see what fuckery they do to have Miz retain.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bjpenn

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm okay with Becky being off TV more often if that gif is a sign of what happens when she's got downtime. 8*D


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Why is Roman still stuck in this mid card bullshit with The Miz.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't stop thinking about how hot Becky looked last night. That attire :banderas I wouldn't mind keeping this one.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm enjoying it. Barely any dead time, just pumping through these matches. Aside from that god awful Stephanie promo to open, it's been pretty enjoyable so far.


Yup same here and at least that Steph promo turned into Sasha/Asuka lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CBS Sports is reporting Marty Jannetty is the next inductee of the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Himiko said:


> I’d love for them to switch the intercontinental belt back to its former design. The current design is horrible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :bjpenn
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but I'm okay with Becky being off TV more often if that gif is a sign of what happens when she's got downtime. 8*D


Definitely her best attire to date wens3


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The boos have changed. Much more anger and wider spread of pitches in there now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bayley <3 said:


> What


That Ronda sig though :mark


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please let this be her permanent gear


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Of course he doesn't feel the chops, he's got a BULLETTPROOF VEST!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> You want Pumpkin Balor vs Sister Abigail???


I was intrigued by the match tbh but still no.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how refs just randomly stop countouts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I like it when Reigns no sells the hits to the chest, nice bit of characterization there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Roman is acting in this match, so full of attitude.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sooo ummm yeah, the ref breaks the count because roman gets a chair for at least 40 seconds then the ref restarts the count at 7, FFS who the fuck books this shit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still think that RAW logo looks weird. It's like someone forgot to remove the white background in Photoshop or something :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Of course he doesn't feel the chops, he's got a BULLETTPROOF VEST!


He sells chops sometimes, I'm just like


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I like it when Reigns no sells the hits to the chest, nice bit of characterization there.


He has a vest on. Selling them like crazy makes him look like a pussy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Couldn't stop thinking about how hot Becky looked last night. That attire :banderas I wouldn't mind keeping this one.


I must be the only one who didn't really care for her attire, shes got such a slamming body she shouldn't cover it all up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how Roman is acting in this match, so full of attitude.


Reigns just suits a Heel character far more. Always has. Shame they'll never make him a full blown Heel. :sadbecky


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley <3 said:


> Please let this be her permanent gear


I'd like a bit more azz exposed, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> I like it when Reigns no sells the hits to the chest, nice bit of characterization there.


He inherited that from :goldberg along with his spear.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

"man these announce tables are such a pain to set up"

"shut up Carl these tables are state of the art. They're designed and built to withstand both a lot of weight and punishment"

"... you don't watch the show do you Gary"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I must be the only one who didn't really care for her attire, shes got such a slamming body she shouldn't cover it all up.


'Dem abs & arms


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God for the HD-TV.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I must be the only one who didn't really care for her attire, shes got such a slamming body she shouldn't cover it all up.


She is ugly, I don't see what y'll see on her.

Yeah I said it, come at me mofos.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm obviously a little behind the live feed, but holy shit Bray Wyatt's laughing just keep getting higher and higher on the WOAT list.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Put that figure four on his ass Miz!


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

roman looks salty.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, like Reigns is gonna tap out :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the chops don't work but the kicks do hmmmmmm yes we know cole it only happened about 40 seconds ago you cunt


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok Miz :wow


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

If Reigns is really facing Lesnar (I know he is), it doesn't make sense kayfabe wise for Miz to last this long against him. He should squash him like bug.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When Coach said the crowd was getting behind Miz, they were actually chanting 'let's go Roman' 'Roman sucks' :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> She is ugly, I don't see what y'll see on her.
> 
> Yeah I said it, come at me mofos.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“IS ROMAN REIGNS GONNA TAP TO THE MIZ????”



As if they’d allow anyone to tap Reigns out, let alone the Miz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This match is very boring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Honestly, looked like Alexa Bliss was side-eying Braun like she wanted some, lol.


Murphy's a vanilla midget, whereas BRAAAUUUN is The Monster Among Men. So while I detest THOTs, I can't really fault her if she wants to trade up in favor of some good ol' country thunder. 8*D



wkc_23 said:


> Definitely her best attire to date wens3


I'm not big on women wearing singlets, since they come off as very outdated. :draper2

I'm hoping that Becky goes back to baring her midriff, since a supple ass always goes very well with a toned physique (which Becky now has both of :yum.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> She is ugly, I don't see what y'll see on her.
> 
> Yeah I said it, come at me mofos.


I will not say that she is on a historic "prettiest women to work for the WWE" list, but the she is attractive and not being "over-produced" like most WWE women talent makes her stand out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for selling that knee.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> She is ugly, I don't see what y'll see on her.
> 
> Yeah I said it, come at me mofos.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman kicks out what a shocker, i absolutely hate the fucking protection for this cunt


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish Ziggler could have a run like 2016 brand split-2018 Miz.

Sigh.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Can we please do away with this entire "immediate rematch clause" thing that WWE invented a few years ago? It's stupid booking at its most lazy. We just saw the title change hands and instead of moving on to new things we have to see the exact same match again, only normally the second match is way shorter and sucks

It also means you always have to beat the champions twice...which is bullshit


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'd like a bit more azz exposed, but I'm not complaining.


Same here but I’ll take it over the shorts she normally wears especially being able to see her thong


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty good Raw match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a good match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Roman wins they may have changed mania plans...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Will they let Miz kick out of a spear is the question...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Match has been on point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think this is better than the match last week. I'm more into it.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Another good match from these two


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Just end the match like that, Russo was right, matches these days on Raw go on way too long


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Soul Rex said:


> Why is Roman still stuck in this mid card bullshit with The Miz.


Gotta make Miz look credible so that way Strowman's slaughtering of him for the IC Title at 'Mania is even more enjoyable. 

Don't worry, because DA BIG DAWG will dethrone Brock at 'Mania. :reigns


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Decent TV match IMO.

Didn't really enjoy Miz/Reigns last match, but this is way better.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> She is ugly, I don't see what y'll see on her.
> 
> Yeah I said it, come at me mofos.
















I kid, you're entitled to your opinion.

That being said imo there's no one hotter on the roster. She's just got everything from looks to personality.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Another good match from Roman "I can't wrestle" Reigns.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course Miz wins with fuckery. So sick of the Miztourage helping him win.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTG Miz!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollup.

:lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yup decent match, Miz wins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh. I've been over Miz as IC Champion like 2 years ago. Stale.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the roll up of doom, fuck thi fucking company, has this cunt put anyone over cleanly for fucks sake


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Decent match and the correct person won.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

If Dante's Inferno was written today, the 7th circle would be an eternity of watching Miz matches.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course it's by a Rollup :lmao

Good match though, way better than their last match to me. Already enjoying this RAW far more than RAW 25.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns loses on a roll up :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey look they’re gonna replay and remind y’all about Braun flipping the announce table again


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

I need to see that stage flip a couple of more times.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Reigns selling his "injuries" incredibly well...like always


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Are they depushing Roman or something? Losing 2 weeks in a row to MIZ, even with 100 interferences, is not how you book your "beloved" Mania maineventer.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

There's something weird about The Demon Kane in a neck brace.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why can't WWE ever say hospital? It's always 'local medical facility' :lol


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Of course Miz wins with fuckery. So sick of the Miztourage helping him win.


mark alert hahahahaha


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I kid, you're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> That being said imo there's no one hotter on the roster. She's just got everything from looks to personality.


I think my opinion would be a popular opinion out of this forum, Becky is the definition of MEH.

Wrestling fans are weirdos.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Rollup.
> 
> :lol


 A shit one at that, Roman did his best not to kick out there.

Looked so easy to get out.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

They don’t bother to fix the announce table because they want to cut to it and show it off to accompany the other 10 replays of Braun flipping table they got for the rest of the night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> Are they depushing Roman or something? Losing 2 weeks in a row to MIZ, even with 100 interferences, is not how you book your "beloved" Mania maineventer.


It's so Roman can overcome the odds in the Chamber Match :vince5


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I chuckle at Vince's insistence of constantly using heaters in such a 1970s fashion, but decent match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking Asuka and Sasha is closing the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good match, it was obvious that Reigns wasn't winning here. I guess Reigns will be on a qualifying match for EC next week. I wonder who he'll face.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

We got us our first tag team match playas


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thinking Asuka and Sasha is closing the show.


Only if Ronda interferes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Revival :mark: I feel so bad for them best team on the roster hands down but they get little to no reaction because back to back injuries killed their momentum


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

arch.unleash said:


> Are they depushing Roman or something? Losing 2 weeks in a row to MIZ, even with 100 interferences, is not how you book your "beloved" Mania maineventer.


More pushing Miz and making him seem credible for Braun. Reigns will probably pin in the Chamber match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thinking Asuka and Sasha is closing the show.


It's possible. We haven't seen Ronda yet, and she might make an appearance post-match again.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thinking Asuka and Sasha is closing the show.


With a rousey appearance :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thinking Asuka and Sasha is closing the show.


Of course they are. It will be history making.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTNH said:


> mark alert hahahahaha


Yeah how dare somebody buy into a storyline right fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Another quick turnaround to the next match, I like it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman has the best spear ever.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The fact Authors of Pain still aren't called-up baffles me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

You know you're done for when you get a buried by legends then end up winning a pre show match lol. Poor revival.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Another quick turnaround to the next match, I like it.


This RAW feels like a PPV. :lol Just with commercials.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's possible. We haven't seen Ronda yet, and she might make an appearance post-match again.


She signed a full time contract, so it wouldn't surprise me if she appeared tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Of course they are. It will be history making.


I think you'd have to be Andre the Giant to survive a drink for every time they said "history" last night regarding the women.

Just wait in probably near future when a women's match closes Mania (hell if it doesn't happen this year)


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well that's that for roman and the IC title, it was funny cole commenting that corey and coach are both miz fanboys.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's so Roman can overcome the odds in the Chamber Match :vince5


You've got a point here :reigns This is typical WWE, but at least make this underdog shit against someone like Bruan, not MIZ.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_hound said:


> the roll up of doom, fuck thi fucking company, has this cunt put anyone over cleanly for fucks sake


Normally I'd agree but this is Miz who has made a career of playing the weak wimpy heel who always cheats to win. Up against the company top guy. Who's gonna beat Lesnar clean at Mania. So in this situation booking makes sense this is how Miz would have to win. Problem is Miz usually has to beat much lesser guys the same way.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's only one backstage segment so far tonight, it makes the show feel completely different.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> Are they depushing Roman or something? Losing 2 weeks in a row to MIZ, even with 100 interferences, is not how you book your "beloved" Mania maineventer.


He lost to Miz by cheating and even kicked out of his finisher. Lol that's not depushing him, we all know he's winning the elimination chamber and beating Lesnar regardless.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish they'd give The Revival some proper opponents. Get them in the damn Title picture & call AoP up. That would be some quality Tag action.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> I think my opinion would be a popular opinion out of this forum, Becky is the definition of MEH.
> 
> Wrestling fans are weirdos.


I couldn't disagree more on Becky being "MEH" there's something about Becky be it her looks or her personality that just resonates with people... that being said, yeah wrestling fans, and I'm not excluding myself, are definitely weirdos. :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A feud between The Revival and AmbRollins could've really put them on the map and produced some killer matches. Bad luck I guess, now they join the buried/missed opportunities/don't know what the fuck to do with them list.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The right team won


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I have no real qualms about Raw thus far. I'm satisfied.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> Roman has the best spear ever.


My favorite person to ever use it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958163397069103104


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Revival needs the tag team titles.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :lenny


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, insider talk time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Revival with a solid promo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Its still FUCK THE REVIVAL. Caruso looking to wifed up.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> The Revival needs the tag team titles.


Not that these guys cannot talk, but Arn as a manager would be sweet too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Bar vs Jobbers World Wide? zzzzz


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Why show asuka ahadow boxing when she's a wrestler lmao


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

PLEASE GIVE TITUS THE TAG BELTS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Bar needs to be out of the tag title picture eventually, it's getting old now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They'll probably do Revival vs The Bar at EC.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Roman has the best spear ever.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


:booklel


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I love the Revival :yum:

Them vs. The Bar at Mania (or earlier) would be awesome.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The Revival needs the tag team titles.


Why? They seem boring.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The fact Authors of Pain still aren't called-up baffles me.


Big call ups like that are usually saved for after Mania. If they were to debut now they'd likely get lost in the Mania shuffle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival with that WRASSLING promo.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish they'd give The Revival some proper opponents. Get them in the damn Title picture & call AoP up. That would be some quality Tag action.


Injuries really destroyed their momentum. They need to be in the title picture, put on a killer match like they produced in NXT then fans will get back on side.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at Wilder pissing on fans that try to get themselves over. Good to see them get more mic time and, unlike Sandow and The Ascension, not wind up in an insurmountable slump after confronting any legends.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The fact Heath & Rhyno were SD Tag Champs. :lol Seems like so long ago.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh crap, back to back tag team matches?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Asuka just made history, she was training like a badass warrior for an honorable fight, that's some fucking history there.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

If Ronda was appearing, I feel like they'd have announced it for the ratings.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> Injuries really destroyed their momentum. They need to be in the title picture, put on a killer match like they produced in NXT then fans will get back on side.


I think it's the only reason they aren't getting a more serious push. They are viewed as 'injury prone' now. Hopefully we see them pick the Titles up soon enough, The Bar is seriously stale at this point.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Why show asuka ahadow boxing when she's a wrestler lmao


WWECW did the same for rvd.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bar match should be a quick one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Why? They seem boring.


I just love the revival, man. A very good tag team.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> Asuka just made history, she was training like a badass warrior for an honorable fight, that's some fucking history there.


TRULY HISTORIC. First time ever. GAME CHANGING.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh the Rasslin just keeps on coming. I'm in an orgasmic state of takedowns and maneuvers.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I like the revival, too bad the injuries bury them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dudleys in the hall of fame, about time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Well deserved for the Dudleys :applause


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Dudleys deserve to be in the HOF. Congrats to them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That clip of Dean in the Dudleyz package, damn that was old :lmao He had slicked back hair, it was from the Shield days the first time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> The Dudleys deserve to be in the HOF. Congrats to them.


The Tables deserve a spot in the HoF too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap Dudleys


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Its a shame we never got Bully Ray in WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dudley Boyz were amazing in their prime. Definitely worthy of a HOF spot.

Shame WWE fucked them so hard on their return, much like The Hardys. They are not very good at booking returning talents well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Its a shame we never got Bully Ray in WWE.


For real, dude. The guy proved he could be a Main Eventer in TNA. Broke out of that stigma that he was just a tag counterpart. Great mic skills, solid look & felt like a legit badass.

I remember the match he had vs AJ at Bound for Glory being really fucking good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

An unsurprising, but nevertheless overdue induction. Kudos to The Dudleyz. :clap



au4life23 said:


> PLEASE GIVE TITUS THE TAG BELTS












Titus Worldwide made Tozawa a champion and largely saved O'Neil, Crews and Dana from being jobbers, so I'm all in for them nabbing a title run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess they're not closing the show. Asuka and Sasha is next.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Guess they're not closing the show. Asuka and Sasha is next.


Balor vs Cena will probably close.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

ITS BOSSSSS TIME 
:cole


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sasha/Asuka not closing?

Is Ronda even going to show?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The new Raw graphics are great.

Well done to the WWE for getting something right for a change.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sasha/Asuka not closing?
> 
> Is Ronda even going to show?


Promo at the end of the show?

Only two more matches after this...Tag match and Finn/Cena.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

How long before Sasha's forehead envelopes her whole body?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sasha/Asuka not closing?
> 
> Is Ronda even going to show?


 This is the main event spot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ronda will probably close the show since they've been talking about her all day.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollins/Jordan getting the shaft tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Balor vs Cena will probably close.


Definitely a main event worthy match.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

How dare these pigs not put the women in the maievent? This is some extreme sexism and disrespect for those historical ladies. The crowd should riot or leave the building after the match to show support for these powerfil fighters.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Torrie looks amazing for her age :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958169220767997952


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Torrie looks amazing for her age :banderas


Like wine, gets better with time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been a good episode so far, hardly any bullshit outside of Steph at the start :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha didn't seem as confident before the match started.

She know she ain't ready for ASUKA!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Torrie looks amazing for her age :banderas


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Cole must be a Giants fan Shutting down ALL SB talk.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking Sasha should turn heel, after she gets beat by Asuka. Acts like she's gonna congratulate Asuka but gives her a cheap shot or something. Around that caliber.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ellen at the still shots of Trish and Torrie. Wilson's fitness business has clearly paid off, but I thought Stratus got rid of her implants? :reigns



And the women's EC is official...as confirmed by MAGGLE on commentary instead of an elaborate segment hosted by Nipple H. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This has been a good episode so far, hardly any bullshit outside of Steph at the start :lol


Just constant matches. I'm loving this. Feels like a Wrestling show for once, rather than what it usually feels like. Some first time ever matches is always nice to see.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> How dare these pigs not put the women in the maievent? This is some extreme sexism and disrespect for those historical ladies. The crowd should riot or leave the building after the match to show support for these powerfil fighters.


:reigns3


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Absolute crickets...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate the way Vince insist that the women must all wear pantyhose if their attire has their legs exposed, like he doesn't even wanting us to see their bare legs ffs. In NXT Asuka didn't have to wear those









If you have to wear fucking pantyhose at least get a pair that blends in with your skin tone, i can't stand the ones that wear really dark pantyhose that clearly doesn't match their skin tone at all, Asuka is pale yet her legs are darker than Sasha. At least Sasha wears ones that blend with her skin and you can hardly tell shes wearing them.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

misterxbrightside said:


> :reigns3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> How dare these pigs not put the women in the maievent? This is some extreme sexism and disrespect for those historical ladies. The crowd should riot or leave the building after the match to show support for these powerfil fighters.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The dynamic with Coach tonight is downright painful.

Why can't they just go Graves and Kole?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


:shockedpunk

I’m shook


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I miss Cm Punk.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Strange how the Raw transition graphics now look like UFC's graphics.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha just nearly killed herself.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jesus Sasha almost died


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sasha doing what she does ugh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus that Botch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha should never do a suicide dive again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KILL HER ASUKA


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck, Sasha just died.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did Sasha just die?

Holy shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Someone needs to gif that please.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Did her kick even connect? Sasha just basically knocked herself out lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

White towel her


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG Sasha.... has any other WWE women's wrestler been in more dangerous spots than her since 2015?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Jesus F'ing Christ this is brutal to watch. Don't die Sasha.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Asuka almost died now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually scared we might witness a murder on live TV. Go easy Asuka :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn that was scary...Sasha.


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Damn that was stiff. Asuka cool with Paige keep that in mind


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha is pound for pound, tough as they come. 

DAYUM girl!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeez, I can't believe Sasha is still going after that nasty botch. Asuka just had one herself...damn.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

the_hound said:


> KILL HER ASUKA


Lol sasha krew will be coming for you *booker t voice*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That dive was HISTORY MAKING
This match is HISTORY MAKING
I only say HISTORY MAKING so much because this night is so HISTORICAL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Working their asses off, sloppy or not


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The gods are with Sasha. Between her suicide dive bumble and some of those shots right after by Askuka, Sasha could (should) be fucked up.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Now this is what I wanna see. These two hitting the fuck out of each other


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sasha is so fucking reckless, she's gonna kill herself or an opponent...she needs to learn how to work.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus.

Asuka/Sasha taking some crazy bumps tonight.

Got to give respect to Sasha still going strong after that nasty botch.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow these women are going HARD! This should have been the wrestlemania match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i love the fact cole just completely ignores coach or cole just interrupts him all the time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great fucking match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> Fuck, Sasha just died.


That´s a moment you wish WWE or the wrestlers would audible. That was a brilliant end to the match. They can´t come up with a better ending.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great match 4*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice solid physical match that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good sequence leading to the tap out. Sasha looked strong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Minus sasha almost killing herself, that match was pretty good.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome match


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Hilarious Sasha botch. She is always good for one of those.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus. Some of those shots that Asuka nailed Sasha with...especially that diving spot into the kick....OUCH.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking good Women's match. Nasty spots, stiff contest. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka Lock is back! :mark:


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Helluva match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liking how stiff they are both working.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, that was a great match, kudos to both ladies. Alexa should watch and learn.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Another good match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good match!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That match became so terrifying to watch, I thought someone was gonna be killed 

Really enjoyed it though, great match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

That was so fucking brutal. Why is this not a mania match? Please have Sasha win the chamber.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Why they gotta mention the women’s evolution again? Just let it play out organically.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

The match was good but I'm still confused on wtf was supposed to happen with that dive. Was Asuka supposed to kick her? Was it regular dive? Jfc.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Great Match!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Sasha land on her head?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match by Sasha/Asuka.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice match, but :mj4 at MAGGLE calling it a classic. Liked how rough and tumble it was, as well as Sasha continuing to fight on in spite of taking that nasty bump and Asuka's flurry of strikes.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

So uhm where’s Alexa, tho? Lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a really good match. Even that one spot where Sasha slipped on the Suicide Dive and got hit that kick, the slight botch made it look even more brutal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Women's Revolution shit is forced as fuck. But I won't lie, I'm definitely getting more interested in the Women lately.

The Women's Rumble was actually fun & Sasha/Asuka just put on a great TV Match. :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Irrelevant said:


> The match was good but I'm still confused on wtf was supposed to happen with that dive. Was Asuka supposed to kick her? Was it regular dive? Jfc.


Sasha went for a suicide dive. Asuka was going to kick her once she got out of the ring. But Sasha's feet hit the top rope on here way out of the ring on the dive. Hence the botch. Hence nearly dying/breaking her neck.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

belter of a match......here comes brazzers


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

My question Cena is why don't you just FUCK OFF forever?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has...this.. actually been...a good Raw? Jesus never thought i'd say that.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> The match was good but I'm still confused on wtf was supposed to happen with that dive. Was Asuka supposed to kick her? Was it regular dive? Jfc.



I think Sasha knew she was going to get hit during the dive, so she didn't focus on actually completing the dive out of the ring. Result: Botch.

Just watched it in slow motion, her stomach hit the rope and knocked her off balance.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Damn sasha die there for a moment, it was a great match.

but no ronda ;A; (yet?)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

misterxbrightside said:


> So uhm where’s Alexa, tho? Lol


She wont be champ by mania.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Crews is shiny brown. Titus is ashy brown. LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana's new gimmick wens3


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Irrelevant said:


> The match was good but I'm still confused on wtf was supposed to happen with that dive. Was Asuka supposed to kick her? Was it regular dive? Jfc.


asuka was supposed to kick her but the tip of the feet of Banks touched the ropes so....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Sasha went for a suicide dive. Asuka was going to kick her once she got out of the ring. But Sasha's feet hit the top rope on here way out of the ring on the dive. Hence the botch. Hence nearly dying/breaking her neck.


 She needs to stop doing moves that she's not capable of performing safely. She's going to hurt herself.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> She needs to stop doing moves that she's not capable of performing safely. She's going to hurt herself.


So like every move then?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Has...this.. actually been...a good Raw? Jesus never thought i'd say that.


It has & we still have Balor/Cena. Fucking kudos WWE. You actually did a good Rumble PPV & a RAW after. I must be dreaming.

This has shit all over that awful RAW 25 last week.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

best match either of those women have had in quite a while


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka's kick actually slowed her down or it could have been really bad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958173934616240128


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Alexa the Raw womens champion has been pretty much non existent ever since the build to the Rumble, they just took her off tv all together and erased her. Her mandatory 30 day defense has went way past 30 days, feels like tis been a good 60 days since her last defense.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Pretty solid show so far 
:wow


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Every time Sasha performs that dive between the ropes she looks likes she's killed herself.

Not an exaggeration either. Literally EVERY FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

It's not a great Sasha Banks match if she doesn't almost kill herself. I am proud of her for taking those stiff shots from Asuka and giving some of her own.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> Sasha went for a suicide dive. Asuka was going to kick her once she got out of the ring. But Sasha's feet hit the top rope on here way out of the ring on the dive. Hence the botch. Hence nearly dying/breaking her neck.


Crazy thing is the kick cushioned the fall from being directly on her head as Asuka kicking her turned her body some.

I think she was supposed to clear the ropes and be kicked, but Asuka going and moving in to kick her while rough was smart


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> She needs to stop doing moves that she's not capable of performing safely. She's going to hurt herself.


That was the scariest dive I've seen since the Taker one at WM 25.

Not a huge Sasha fan, but don't want to see her (or anyone) die or end up in a wheel chair for the rest of their lives. Scary.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sasha is going to hurt another woman or herself if she continues this style. Zero reason to work that stiff on a raw match where the crowd is practically dead anyway.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa bliss has the easiest job in the world. They give her the championship and she just has to turn up once a week and do a brief backstage interview, make a few bitchy faces, say a few snarky things, and then off she goes back home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Irrelevant said:


> The match was good but I'm still confused on wtf was supposed to happen with that dive. Was Asuka supposed to kick her? Was it regular dive? Jfc.


Kick her yeah, but probably more in the belly area, but Sasha almost piledriving herself, so came down early and got caught in the head. I wonder what would have happened, if Sasha pretended to be hurt and this ended in a countout. 

They could have played up a paralyzed angle and legitimized Badass Asuka even further, which seemed very hard to do at this stage. 

But then Sasha probably catches heat for not doing the clean job.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Alexa the Raw womens champion has been pretty much non existent ever since the build to the Rumble, they just took her off tv all together and erased her. Her mandatory 30 day defense has went way past 30 days, feels like tis been a good 60 days since her last defense.


October 30, 2017 was when she last defended her title. Over 60 days already. Will be almost 4 months by the time EC comes.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Decent match but the botch took me away. Banks was in control for are too long without any interesting action. Asuka was the bright spark. **3/4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sasha was my favorite.

Asuka took her place.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958164427085201409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958171365588197376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958174454848237568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958175069238210560


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Sasha went for a suicide dive. Asuka was going to kick her once she got out of the ring. But Sasha's feet hit the top rope on here way out of the ring on the dive. Hence the botch. Hence nearly dying/breaking her neck.


So what Sasha was supposed to land and then get kicked? Whatever the case maybe that looked nasty. At least she's alright.



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I think Sasha knew she was going to get hit during the dive, so she didn't focus on actually completing the dive out of the ring. Result: Botch.
> 
> Just watched it in slow motion, her stomach hit the rope and knocked her off balance.





rbl85 said:


> asuka was supposed to kick her but the tip of the feet of Banks touched the ropes so....


I like Sasha but she should just keep suicide dives out of her arsenal or at least go between the bottom and middle rope so there's less room for error.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha is going to hurt another woman or herself if she continues this style. Zero reason to work that stiff on a raw match where the crowd is practically dead anyway.


Welcome back homie


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This match should be short.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow! What a brutal match between Asuka y Sasha! It was crazy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> Asuka's kick actually slowed her down or it could have been really bad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958173934616240128


Jesus, that looked fucking brutal. Sasha still going after that bump is impressive. That had to fucking hurt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That was the scariest dive I've seen since the Taker one at WM 25.
> 
> Not a huge Sasha fan, but don't want to see her (or anyone) die or end up in a wheel chair for the rest of their lives. Scary.


 I thought she landed on her head and was worried =\


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Alexa the Raw womens champion has been pretty much non existent ever since the build to the Rumble, they just took her off tv all together and erased her. Her mandatory 30 day defense has went way past 30 days, feels like tis been a good 60 days since her last defense.


She's completely useless, taking her off TV is better than another kindergarten promo with the same "evil" facial expression.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Champion/Champions coming out first again :eyeroll


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Sasha Banks is absolutely awful. She is a literal botch machine. She has no business doing these high risk spots.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> October 30, 2017 was when she last defended her title. Over 60 days already.


Lol wow thats fucking unreal, you'd think she has the Lesnar schedule.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> That was the scariest dive I've seen since the Taker one at WM 25.
> 
> Not a huge Sasha fan, but don't want to see her (or anyone) die or end up in a wheel chair for the rest of their lives. Scary.


That might have been even scarier than the Taker dive. Sasha just got really fucking lucky.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Alexa bliss has the easiest job in the world. They give her the championship and she just has to turn up once a week and do a brief backstage interview, make a few bitchy faces, say a few snarky things, and then off she goes back home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they try to push this women's evolution crap when the champion is the embodiment of the worst of the devas era.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958175318560227328
Those comments though, people are cold blooded.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

wwetna1 said:


> Crazy thing is the kick cushioned the fall from being directly on her head as Asuka kicking her turned her body some.
> 
> I think she was supposed to clear the ropes and be kicked, but Asuka going and moving in to kick her while rough was smart


Nah. Asuka might be good, but nobody is that good or fast to anticipate/react to Banks hanging herself in the ropes. She just did her regular kick like she was supposed and it might have helped slightly to turn Sasha over.

EDIT: Looking at the gif. Nope all the impact of hitting the ropes .She was lucky she hit it pretty high with her lower body/thighs, so she could turn over fully.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:reneelel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I imagine Rollins shows up after this match.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Kick her yeah, but probably more in the belly area, but Sasha almost piledriving herself, so came down early and got caught in the head. I wonder what would have happened, if Sasha pretended to be hurt and this ended in a countout.
> 
> They could have played up a paralyzed angle and legitimized Badass Asuka even further, which seemed very hard to do at this stage.
> 
> But then Sasha probably catches heat for not doing the clean job.


A paralyze angle seems pretty extreme :lol Also I think that would help Asuka but really hurt Sasha. She's the Boss who talks all the trash, but then gets "paralyzed." Her credibility has already been damaged enough with the title fiasco.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, crowd has been dead all fucking night.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I like how Asuka checked on Banks after her dive


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey WWE, a Seth appearance at some point would be lovely :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man if Titus Worldwide win the belts here, this Raw is 8/10, not matter how it ends.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Raw has actually flown by, it really hasn't dragged any, usually i feel like its been on for like 5 hours, i just wish they could keep this up every week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Nearly getting paralyzed aside that was one hell of a match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It pisses me off that they buried Bayley to get Alexa over in the Summer and now Bliss has been a non factor since November. What was the point?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Man, crowd has been dead all fucking night.


It's been a pretty good show too, crowd has been lame.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Man, crowd has been dead all fucking night.


They were loud for Reigns/Miz. Will probably get loud again for Cena/Balor.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That was the scariest dive I've seen since the Taker one at WM 25.
> 
> Not a huge Sasha fan, but don't want to see her (or anyone) die or end up in a wheel chair for the rest of their lives. Scary.


HBK being your guy you prob. know this, but for those that do not fun fact: the Taker dive that Snuka's son didn't catch is actually the closest the streak came to breaking until Brock. Everyone in the Michaels/Taker match agreed to have a "true" contest where, if something happened prematurely, the result would be final. 

Taker getting up at 9 was actually a shoot and had Taker not answered the bell, HBK would have, believe it or not, won. Another fun fact about that match is that it was originally slated for just 15 minutes and third on the card

Source: HBK's second book, which he actively wrote unlike the first.

back to topic: that dive looked awful. Last time I saw one worse non-indies was the Cesaro faceplant where his neck looked jammed and I thought he might've legitimately been paralyzed for a second.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe Sheamus is 40 :shocked:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Man, crowd has been dead all fucking night.


 It's been a great show.

Idk I'm coming around to this idea of having a show of matches, backstage interviews and leaving the promos only for when you need them. It's worked quite well on Raw.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Sasha is taking "Suicide Dive" too literally.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol love how they gave up so quick on Apollo being a singles guy with Titus as his manager, they was just like "Fuck it this guy can't buy a reaction just stick them together we need another jobber tag team".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> It's been a great show.
> 
> Idk I'm coming around to this idea of having a show of matches, backstage interviews and leaving the promos only for when you need them. It's worked quite well on Raw.


I just don't get why the crowd is so quiet, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They really need to stop this 4 shows in one city crap. 12 hours of wrestling over 4 days in one arena is crazy.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

This has actually been a decent raw for a change


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha doesn't do as much high risk stuff as ya'll keep saying. It's only in big matches, every single great match from her seems to have this crazy spot where it looks like she just died.

The girl is crazy in these situations, I love her, but she's crazy.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Man, crowd has been dead all fucking night.


Shame too WWE for the first time in a long time isn't putting on a completely unbearably terrible Raw... wait... could it be... two solid shows in a row?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't believe Sheamus is 40 :shocked:


Dude doesn't look 40 at all. He's in amazing shape for his age.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Dude doesn't look 40 at all. He's in amazing shape for his age.


40 really isn't that old these days though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't Sheamus supposed to retire or something? i heard rumors a while ago he had an injury that may force him to retire.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Law said:


> It's been a great show.
> 
> Idk I'm coming around to this idea of having a show of matches, backstage interviews and leaving the promos only for when you need them. It's worked quite well on Raw.


I like the formula for Raw. 

SDL should do the opposite though, imo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> 40 really isn't that old these days though.


Still, I did not think Sheamus was 40. That one caught me by surprise.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, it's been a really fun show. Unfortunately SD can't keep the streak going with Shane McMahon fucking hogging the whole show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Been a good RAW so far, no Enzo or CW (so far) is a plus too.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bayley on the Steve Austin podcast a while back.
Asuka hits hard she really hurts.

Steve: why don't you give her a receipt back ?

Bayley: she scares me.

I don't think Sasha has that problem.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't Sheamus supposed to retire or something? i heard rumors a while ago he had an injury that may force him to retire.


I don't think he has to retire but he's on borrowed time, he's got neck trouble which over time will get worse. So I be surprised if he lasts another few years.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Been a good RAW so far, no Enzo or CW (so far) is a plus too.


Enzo was fired


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Iowa for Raw next week. I think I know who'll be the most popular guy on the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is ass.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Enzo was fired


I know the "so far" was referring to the CWs in general.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Not sure who is going to injure themselves from a dive first, Sascha or Big E.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> She's completely useless, taking her off TV is better than another kindergarten promo with the same "evil" facial expression.


Honestly, I was all for Alexa in the beginning. After they allowed her to best Sasha, I was upset but still not too triggered because she used heel tactics. However, at this point take the damn thing off of her. She’s been completely useless since before Thanksgiving. Hasn’t even defended the belt. They’re wasting her character and that title by keeping it on her. Hopefully they finally take it off her at Elimination Chamber however they’ll likely save it so she can get the shit kicked out of her at Mania by Asuka.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Been a good RAW so far, no Enzo or CW (so far) is a plus too.


Maybe send the CW's to SDL full-time?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can Rollins please come out and just burn this down?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Been a good RAW so far, no Enzo or CW (so far) is a plus too.


We don't ever have to worry about Enzo again and I'm ok with that.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Iowa for Raw next week. I think I know who'll be the most popular guy on the show


Apollo Crews?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another near death.

WTF?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Head drops, head drops everywhere. :deandre


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY. FUCKING. BOTCH.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

If Crews would grow a personality he would be a big star


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty good match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This crowd is beyond dead holy shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Not a bad Raw tonight. Nothing terrible but nothing that good either.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Physical match again jeeez


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course we heard it cole, the fans are fucking silent you asscole


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

That match broke down quickly


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

What is up Cole's ass tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crews with the floppy shit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Honestly I was all for Alexa for a while. However, she’s been completely useless since before Thanksgiving. Hasn’t even defended the belt. They’re wasting her character and that title by keeping it on her. Hopefully they finally take it off her at Elimination Chamber however they’ll likely save it so she can get the shit kicked out of her at Mania by Asuka.




Maybe she’s injured and they’re trying to hide it


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What spark lit up under everyone tonight?

Everyone's bringing such heat and intensity, it's like the saw that Nakamura/Asuka won the Rumble and are reassured about being able to move up the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Seth or Jordan on Raw tonight.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Apollo and Sheamus fucked up there.

No idea what they did.

Wow, looks like no Rollins tonight?

Ronda and the main event left.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rousey up next.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Maybe send the CW's to SDL full-time?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Is Ronda not going to be there? :vincecry


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rousey next, time to see what direction they go with her.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Is she here or not? They just said taking a look.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Better not just be a recap


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

By any chance, is this the road to Wrestlemania? I don’t think they’ve mentioned it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I think Crews even got guys like Benjamin and Jordan beat for athletic ability/move execution with absolutely zero reactions from the crowd. The dude could do a standing 900° flip and nobody would care.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Where the fuck is Rollins? >=[


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Not a bad Raw tonight. Nothing terrible but nothing that good either.


 I thought Asuka-Sasha was a *** 3/4-**** match, if you ignore the bad botch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Apollo could stand in the ring sprout wings from his back and fly into the air and the fans would still sit there and give him crickets, that dude aint ever gonna get a reaction or get anywhere in WWE.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Congratulations, we have a brand new part timer! YAY!

The first ever female part timer. Yeah, HISTORY.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Seth tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Rousey next, time to see what direction they go with her.


NVM just gonna be replays, had to rewind the tv to make sure I heard correctly.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

'We'll take a look back at her arrival' 

She's not gonna be there is she. Just be boring ass recaps and that interview she did after the PPV ended.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Ronda Rousey UP NEXT"

"We'll take you back to the arrival of Ronda Rousey"

Fuckin' WWE. The graphic suggested she's be up next. Doesn't sound like it. A recap must be coming.
:ha


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > Been a good RAW so far, no Enzo or CW (so far) is a plus too.
> ...


With the announcement of them having their own GM, then getting their own shirt, and trying out their own live events 

I think it’s time to go full ECW brand relaunch and let them stand separate in their own bubble. 

The only change I would have is letting the 205 guys work every kickoff for both raw and sd with raw and sd talent working the ppvs and never the preshows. Put some eyes on them with YouTube, Facebook, the network and brand the kickoffs to every ppv a 205 thing


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Honestly I was all for Alexa for a while. However, she’s been completely useless since before Thanksgiving. Hasn’t even defended the belt. They’re wasting her character and that title by keeping it on her. Hopefully they finally take it off her at Elimination Chamber however they’ll likely save it so she can get the shit kicked out of her at Mania by Asuka.


I never understand why they made her Champion (especially 4 times), she was always a whiny mid card heel for me. Especially booking her as someone who beats faces clean, just can't buy it with her. 

I'd be surprised if she wins the title again after she drops it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Rousey's on Raw, either. It was kind of a good Raw, but kind of weird at the same time. An almost constant quiet crowd didn't help the 'weird' aspect of the show, either, especially considering it's Philly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> No Seth or Jordan on Raw tonight.
> 
> :lol


Of course, with Jordan injured there is "nothing" for Rollins now. Cannot wait until he goes off to do his own thing and leaves this tag team business.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> No Seth tonight?


They've been riding him pretty hard lately. Maybe just giving him a break?

Goes to show just how much effort they're putting into him right now. Seems like he's being Ziggler'd :/


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I like the formula for Raw.
> 
> SDL should do the opposite though, imo.


 SD doesn't have the time to do good matches, so yeah it should be different.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> I thought Asuka-Sasha was a *** 3/4-**** match, if you ignore the bad botch.


It was a solid match but took too long to get interesting for me. **3/4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why even come out and say she signed a full time deal if shes not gonna be full time lol


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Maybe she’s injured and they’re trying to hide it


This is possible. However if I’m not mistaken she’s been working House Shows. And she’s doing the MMC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Of course, with Jordan injured there is "nothing" for Rollins now. Cannot wait until he goes off to do his own thing and leaves this tag team business.


Same here. It's just a shame Dean got hurt when he got hurt. It was almost definitely going to be Seth/Dean for WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> They've been riding him pretty hard lately. Maybe just giving him a break?
> 
> Goes to show just how much effort they're putting into him right now. Seems like he's being Ziggler'd :/


 It feels like they've cooled on him and are higher on Braun and Balor. 

Rollins and one of Joe or Braun need a move to SD.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I think Crews even got guys like Benjamin and Jordan beat for athletic ability/move execution with absolutely zero reactions from the crowd. The dude could do a standing 900° flip and nobody would care.


Could be the best athlete in the world but have a black hole personality, and it would not be worth a damn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

arch.unleash said:


> Congratulations, we have a brand new part timer! YAY!
> 
> The first ever female part timer. Yeah, HISTORY.


If you mean Rousey she signed a full time deal dude, she aint got no part time schedule like Lesnar. 

They're just gonna hold off on her in ring debut until WM probably which is smart, but after that she should be on Raw every week or at least every other week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

looper007 said:


> I never understand why they made her Champion (especially 4 times), she was always a whiny mid card heel for me. Especially booking her as someone who beats faces clean, just can't buy it with her.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if she wins the title again after she drops it.




They made her the first women to hold both championships, a 4 time women’s champion AND the longest reigning Raw Women’s champion. 

Which is quite shocking because her wrestling is average at best, how she’s booked in the ring doesn’t match up at all with her persona and her look/height, and she hasn’t defended her belt in 3 months. Shocking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> They've been riding him pretty hard lately. Maybe just giving him a break?
> 
> Goes to show just how much effort they're putting into him right now. Seems like he's being Ziggler'd :/


What do you mean, man? Didn't you read that thread last week? Seth has the same exact push as Reigns.

:lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I can't believe I'm saying this... but Dana Brook actually looks pretty cute as a sexy nerd...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That Ronda segment was damn awkward.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Feel bad for Rollins. The dude has been absolutely busting his ass lately, and he's getting shafted on the road to 'Mania


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Same here. It's just a shame Dean got hurt when he got hurt. It was almost definitely going to be Seth/Dean for WM.


Ambrose getting injured definitely messed things up. Joe being injured on top of that further complicated matters because at least Rollins could be doing something with Joe.

No reason why Rollins wouldn't be on the show tonight or why he wouldn't be after a spot on the EC match. Still time for him to be in it tho.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just can't find it to be excited about Rousey. I just don't care.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Why even come out and say she signed a full time deal if shes not gonna be full time lol


Just because she missed one RAW, doesn’t mean she isn’t going to be full time.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s hilarious how shocked they all tried to appear, when it’s been very publicly in the works for like, what, a year? Two years? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Same here. It's just a shame Dean got hurt when he got hurt. It was almost definitely going to be Seth/Dean for WM.


Agreed. That match was literally already on the card without needing an announcement. Hopefully Ambrose returns with enough time to build to a SummerSlam match because with Joe out too idk what the hell they’ll do with Seth besides a small feud with Jordan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Ambrose getting injured definitely messed things up. Joe being injured on top of that further complicated matters because at least Rollins could be doing something with Joe.
> 
> No reason why Rollins wouldn't be on the show tonight or why he wouldn't be after a spot on the EC match.


Yep. Also, I don't care about Seth being in the EC match, though, if I'm being honest. He's not winning it. So, I don't really particularly care to see him in it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Asuka/Rousey have a segment similar to Tyson/Austin whenever Rousey does appear.

Can really sell the badass aspect of Asuka who has a legitimate reason to be at upset since Rousey ind of stole her moment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> What spark lit up under everyone tonight?
> 
> Everyone's bringing such heat and intensity, it's like the saw that Nakamura/Asuka won the Rumble and are reassured about being able to move up the company.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Just because she missed one RAW, doesn’t mean she isn’t going to be full time.


Typical WWE fans jumping the gun after one day.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

No Bliss or Nia tonight either :draper2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Feel bad for Rollins. The dude has been absolutely busting his ass lately, and he's getting shafted on the road to 'Mania


Seth's booking in a nutshell. Despite being a on a roll, they ignore him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watching Braun tip over the commentary table for the 100th time tonight


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Graves laughing at cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda may be big in the US and in countries where MMA is a thing, but here in Peru we don't give a fuck lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wouldn’t it make sense to induct Mayweather as your celeb hof especially if you believe they are talking to Batista and Rock as well as have Rousey in the fold?


I mean there is a ton of coverage to be had if they work this right


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I swear, if we don't get a Austin/Tyson moment at some point with Rousey and Asuka, I'll be so disappointed.

I wanna hear Steph scream "you ruined it, dammit" repeatedly.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha. Asuka’s dancing is hilarious. Wtf is she doing?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shoutout to Graves for that line.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth Rollins brought back the Curb Stomp, got a great reaction and built some momentum. What did they do? Yeah, fucking nothing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Just because she missed one RAW, doesn’t mean she isn’t going to be full time.


And when she doesn't show up until a few weeks away from Mania she still gonna be considered "Full Time" ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Feel bad for Rollins. The dude has been absolutely busting his ass lately, and he's getting shafted on the road to 'Mania


 Rollins is still young, he can afford a few dud Manias as he continues to develop. Best he gets those big matches when he's in his peak and not get to the Orton and Roman stage of achieving everything when he's young.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why wont they put Alexa on Raw? They showed a tweet from her, and shes had like a 10 second promo for the mixed match challenge in the last month. I mean whats the deal?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. Also, I don't care about Seth being in the EC match, though, if I'm being honest. He's not winning it. So, I don't really particularly care to see him in it.


He would have had awesome spots though, like the Extreme Rules 5 way.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Ronda Rousey needs a different shirt. That one she has now reminds me to much of Roddy Piper.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole describing Kane in the hospital room :lmao "he sat up!" "he has not been seen since!" :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

They said RONDA up next. That wasn't Ronda. That was a video package?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Feel bad for Rollins. The dude has been absolutely busting his ass lately, and he's getting shafted on the road to 'Mania


It's only one week out of how many to Mania? 

I won't fuss about it just yet.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Where is Piper's daught....... I mean Rousey at???


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That was it!? :fuckthis :sadbecky


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Turn heel, Balor!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so confused here


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> And when she doesn't show up until a few weeks away from Mania she still gonna be considered "Full Time" ?


Or you could just enjoy it for what it is ?

Not like she has hurt the product in anyway.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

I dont think that they have shown enough of Braun vs. the table.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> They made her the first women to hold both championships, a 4 time women’s champion (a record shared with Charlotte and Sasha but still) AND the longest reigning Raw Women’s champion.
> 
> Which is quite shocking because her wrestling is average at best, how she’s booked in the ring doesn’t match up at all with her persona and her look/height, and she hasn’t defended her belt in 3 months. Shocking.


It blows my mind she's got that many title reigns, if you were booking her as a champ. She'd have one reign, have a bodyguard type who helps her win her matches. Have her get her ass beat for 90% of the time and get away with a fluky win thanks to the bodyguard. Not have her beating all the faces clean.

Just don't buy her as a dominant champ. Getting the belt off her is a must now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> He would have had awesome spots though, like the Extreme Rules 5 way.


Yep or the Rumble 2015 Triple Threat with Cena and Lesnar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> I think Ronda Rousey needs a different shirt. That one she has now reminds me to much of Roddy Piper.


That's the point. She's obsessed with him.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

ohhh the club at ringside for finn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda’s first day at work and she doesn’t turn up. Not very profesh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Where is Piper's daught....... I mean Rousey at???


Where is the champ......oh.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

JC00 said:


> Where is Piper's daught....... I mean Rousey at???


Probably back in Columbia since she had signed her movie contract way before talking with wwe. They aren’t costing themselves in a movie production for her to be on raw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Or you could just enjoy it for what it is ?
> 
> Not like she has hurt the product in anyway.



I'm just saying, if she isn't gonna be here every week don't come out and say shes full time because shes not. The last thing I want is the female version of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Here we go, Finn Balor :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Has Bliss been on Raw tonight at all? Honestly can't remember.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Ronda may be big in the US and in countries where MMA is a thing, but here in Peru we don't give a fuck lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Has Bliss been on Raw tonight at all? Honestly can't remember.


Nope lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Has Bliss been on Raw tonight at all? Honestly can't remember.


I dont think so, all though there may have been a promo video for her mixed match challenge match. I can't really remember.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Forget the Banks paralyze angle. I forgot this is WWE.

_Kane sat up in his hospital bed, he crawled along the hospital floor...._Yeah okay. 

The worst part is that sounds even dumber than it would look, so not showing it is actually worse. BUt obviously shooting that would cost extra money.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Problem with keeping Ronda off until post-EC or whenever her WM build begins, you lose a lot of that initial hype and excitement. More casual audiences who may have tuned in tonight to see Ronda won't stick around every week until she does show up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So is Absolution over now that the Royal Rumble has passed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Nope lol


Wow. This company is fucking weird.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gallows/Anderson at ringside, I wonder if some fuckery will ensue.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I'm just saying, if she isn't gonna be here every week don't come out and say shes full time because shes not. The last thing I want is the female version of Brock Lesnar.


That's what she's gonna be, she won't be on every week, no chance.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

beat up john cena time


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Balor and Cena? Well I’m out. Okay raw nothing spectacular though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins desperately needs out of the tag division, its killing his career and costing him a big spot for WM. Last year he was facing Triple H in a huge high profile match, this year he's likely having a singles match with Jason Jordan.... God damn he deserves better than that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Wow. This company is fucking weird.


:vince5 Weird is good


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

MrJT said:


> That's what she's gonna be, she won't be on every week, no chance.




She signed a full time contract though...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My guess is that Balor will win, via interference from Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Rollins desperately needs out of the tag division, its killing his career and costing him a big spot for WM. Last year he was facing Triple H in a huge high profile match, this year he's likely having a singles match with Jason Jordan.... God damn he deserves better than that.


Best case scenario for Rollins was facing a heel Ambrose at Mania but with Ambrose now injured they have teamed him up with Jordan, unfortunately.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

INJURY UPDATE: Kane crawled his way out of the medical facility before he could be examined and has not been heard from since.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Rollins desperately needs out of the tag division, its killing his career and costing him a big spot for WM. Last year he was facing Triple H in a huge high profile match, this year he's likely having a singles match with Jason Jordan.... God damn he deserves better than that.


It was going to be Ambrose. This wasn't their first choice.

It's not killing his career at all. He's one of the most popular acts on the show and it gets proven every week when he walks through the curtain.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A new Smackdown GM? Maybe I missed something, but isn't Daniel Bryan GM?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> INJURY UPDATE: Kane crawled his way out of the medical facility before he could be examined and has not been heard from since.




Quick, everybody spread out and look for Kane!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Rollins desperately needs out of the tag division, its killing career and costing him a big spot for WM. Last year he was facing Triple H in a huge high profile match, this year he's likely having a singles match with Jason Jordan.... God damn he deserves better than that.


Indeed. After Ambrose went down it seems as though they just gave up on giving him anything of substance to do, which is a damn shame considering that he's lowkey been the best in-ring performer on Raw for a couple months now imho.

I'm getting horrible Dolph Ziggler vibes from this situation.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Himiko said:


> She signed a full time contract though...


Is everyone there every week?

However, she should be here tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I mean, I can't stand Balor and I think the idea of him versus Lesnar is a joke but him having to earn a shot at the Universal title is also a joke. He never lost it. Where is his rematch clause? Just swept under the rug. Dumb.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Quick, everybody spread out and look for Kane!


Just follow the sounds of the fake pyro


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRRRRR APPLEDOOOUUUGGGHHH!!!

:mase at the crowd being so dead that they can't even muster a JOHN CENA SUUUCCCKKKSSS! chorus.



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this... but Dana Brook actually looks pretty cute as a sexy nerd...


Welcome to Team Dana, brah. Glad to have you aboard. :yoshi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully the CWs are moved out of RAW. Show can do without them.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> A new Smackdown GM? Maybe I missed something, but isn't Daniel Bryan GM?


205 Live.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Rollins desperately needs out of the tag division, its killing career and costing him a big spot for WM. Last year he was facing Triple H in a huge high profile match, this year he's likely having a singles match with Jason Jordan.... God damn he deserves better than that.


He wouldn't be any better off, the story of the RAW main event for the past year has been the brute force/monsters fighting amongst themselves. Braun/Brock/Roman/Joe/Kane. Rollins was never gonna be near that.

It's unfortunate what happened to Dean because either as a team or, better, a renewal of their rivalry with Dean heel this time would have been his best possible WM story.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

#HEELFACE said:


> Is everyone there every week?
> 
> However, she should be here tonight.


A lot of people haven't been on tonight....Bliss, Rollins, Jordan.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

you can't even heard the john cena sucks chants... damn.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Atta boy Coach, calling out that phony ass smile from Balor!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's funny cos you know they'll use Seth a lot next week cos it's his home state.

It just sucks not seeing him, but at least he's not injured.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn Balor looks like he desperately needs a good night’s sleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They need to coach Balor so that he stops that constant ridiculous grin.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this... but Dana Brook actually looks pretty cute as a sexy nerd...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is up with this crowd? Even a weak-ass "John Cenaaaa sucks" sing-a-long.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Himiko said:


> She signed a full time contract though...


That's just to explain that she's with WWE now and no longer a UFC fighter.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

you realize just how big Cena really is when he is the ring with a toothpick like Balor


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Let's go Balor chants :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Balor really should go to SDL, i'd love to see him get a WWE title reign for a while, cause he has no chance in hell of getting anywhere near the Universal title as long as Reigns is there. On SDL he could get a legit main event run, would love to see a heel Balor vs Styles feud.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't know why but Balor is growing on me, I can tolerate him better in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If Balor beats John Cena and gets a spot in the Elimination Chamber, combined with being the iron man of the Royal Rumble last night, it kinda contradicts Vince not considering him over and taking away his Brock title match.... so what’s the story with that?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"You need to work through injuries" lol yeah Corey it would be a really good idea to wrestle after having shoulder surgery (Y) :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEACHBALLMANIA


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAAH something is going on


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> It was going to be Ambrose. This wasn't their first choice.
> 
> It's not killing his career at all. He's one of the most popular acts on the show and it gets proven every week when he walks through the curtain.


I just mean its killing it in terms of not getting any big matches or meaningful feuds, he's just facing The Bar over and over again in an endless loop. Its like he's stuck in some kind of horrible purgatory and can't get out of it.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Balor vs Cena in a test of strength. Da fuck?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not fucking beach balls again fpalm I thought they banned them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is this 1980's power bs they were doing?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF were Cena and Balor doing?!

This is a children's show dammit!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Shitty crowd


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Welcome to Team Dana, brah. Glad to have you aboard. :yoshi


Don't get to excited buddy, I might think she looks cute I also still think she's a talentless hack :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena seems mad tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> What is this 1980's power bs they were doing?


Looked like a Hogan match brother


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match is the worst kind of match for this crowd.

Top workers would have realized this and upped the pace, but they're going through with what they planned/rehearsed.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think Cena left the ring intending to take that beachball. He must’ve realised it was too far or he couldn’t get it or something so he tried to pass it off as him catching his breath and posing for the fans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

We saw this for a second


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Don't get to excited buddy, I might think she looks cute I also still think she's a talentless hack :lol


Looks like your describing Alexa bliss.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so vince and the wwe cronies don't want fans enjoying them self's because its disrespectful to the wrestlers in the ring,,,,,,,,, whats more disrespectful fans enjoying them self's or the fucking commentators ignoring the wrestling in the ring just to talk about quotes from this person or that person


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> What is this 1980's power bs they were doing?


 The worst thing is these two know the crowd is bad and are continuing to work this pace fpalm

Improvise you morons and stop with this doozer you planned before time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotta hand it to the WWE this is the 3rd day in a row they've put on a good show. Now if only we can keep this trend going for a while.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I just mean its killing it in terms of not getting a big matches or meaningful feuds, he's just facing The Bar over and over again in an endless loop. Its like he's stuck in some kind of horrible purgatory and can't get out of it.


It was going to be Dean. And the brandsplit doesn't help because now the roster is cut in half.

I would've just done Seth/AJ at WM. I know they're on different brands, but so were HBK/Angle at WM 21 and they made it work. Nakamura has been booked like trash for months and hasn't been on any sort of roll in WWE at all, anyway. But Seth/AJ at WM for the title would've overshadowed everything, so no way that would've happened.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Himiko said:


> I think Cena left the ring intending to take that beachball. He must’ve realised it was too far or he couldn’t get it or something so he tried to pass it off as him catching his breath and posing for the fans
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Those 'Too sweet whoop whoop' chants are very annoying.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Law said:


> The worst thing is these two know the crowd is bad and are continuing to work this pace fpalm
> 
> Improvise you morons and stop with this doozer you planned before time.


They did that because the Beach ball was getting all the attention.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

XOmega said:


> Looks like your describing Alexa bliss.


It could be argued my statement applies to most of the division


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm liking this match thus far. It's not the usual "I swear that I'm a good wrestler" Cena that you normally see.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> My guess is that Balor will win, via interference from Gallows and Anderson.





sailord said:


> beat up john cena time


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Oliver-94 said:


> Those 'Too sweet whoop whoop' chants are very annoying.


LOL Too sweet what the hell is this the 90's again


it's lame if you ask me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Cena is legit pissed! Love it!

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cena is acting like a borderline heel here


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think we can all agree the Beachball has won this match, and the right to enter the elimination chamber for the WM no.1 contendership spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is so setting up for Taker-Cena :lmao

This is the only way he has to WM.

Cena is pushing the idea of trying to get to WM, he's going to call out Taker after he fails.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> I'm liking this match thus far. It's not the usual "I swear that I'm a good wrestler" Cena that you normally see.


 LMFAO it's terrible.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It could be argued my statement applies to most of the division


Oh, no argument here WWE women's division is still crappy maybe a few gems but they still lack intensity I wish they could at least hit the ropes hard...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor turning up the action.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course Finn is the first man in 15+ years to simply get up and tell Cena to get fucked when attempting the Five Knuckle Shuffle. :lmao


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

lol cena is really pissed xD


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> LMFAO it's terrible.


It's not terrible, it's different. It's the wrong crowd but I don't really care about the crowd. Balor's work on the arm of Cena has been pretty good this match though Cena has since no sold it.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

"Greatest of All Time"" That would be true if this "All Time" consisted only of Cena and Braden Walker, even that is debatable.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The AA never finishes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena heeling it up in this match :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dammit TURN HEEL Cena!

Give us a 10/10 Raw FFS!


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

lol just slammed him like a rag doll...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wait, Elias is in the chamber? Wow they must be short of talent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena engaging in full anti-smark warfare in this match, rofl.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena has seemed off his last few appearances. Timing issues or sonething.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Obviously a work but it's interesting that Cena is actually acting annoyed by the crowd disliking him. A slight character change coming for Cena?


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Wait, Elias is in the chamber? Wow they must be short of talent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where is joe?


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Fin needs to be in 205 live


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I am the Storm said:


> Obviously a work but it's interesting that Cena is actually acting annoyed by the crowd disliking him. A slight character change coming for Cena?


 Pushing it for Taker.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Those fucking facial expressions from Finn :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

BURIED!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh. Wanted Finn to win.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

.....wtf?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

umm what the fuck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait.... Cena won?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wooooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena is in absolute fuck it mode :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh fuck off, please just fucking retire already.


----------



## Stargasm (Apr 10, 2013)

This would be the perfect time for a heel turn.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Very good match.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

CENATON BAYBAY


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

RIP Cena vs Taker IMO. Shocked they gave him the W there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

orrr maybe Cena just didn't like the outcome of the match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO Balor lost :lmao

Holy shit.

Everyone beats Cena :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Delete


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, so can Finn finally turn heel now, please?



Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Unreal


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

WTF? Cena goes over Balor?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Serious Jui Mayne said:


> Fin needs to be in 205 live


ROFL. He'd bounce from WWE in a second. He can make way more money on the indy circuit or ROH than doing shitty 205 live.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This was a strange Raw.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> And when she doesn't show up until a few weeks away from Mania she still gonna be considered "Full Time" ?


Yeah


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought Balor was going to kick out.

No idea why Cena is in there, but I guess Cena needs these wins for the Taker match to be a decent match up.

Cena's been jobbing too much.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This fucking cancerous cunt is still winning matches in 2018? Go away you piece of dog shit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol Sorry, Finn Borelor


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Serious Jui Mayne said:


> Fin needs to be in 205 live


That what I don't get they stuck Austin Aries in 205 and he is a better wrestler and he about the same size as AJ. 

but finn runs free in raw....

I never understood the appeal of Balor never did in his days in new Japan (as a wrestler not a person)


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> This was a strange Raw.


Not horrible though


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Building up new talent, I see....


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> WTF? Cena goes over Balor?



Why are you surprised? He's in a program with Elias... and Elias is in the Chamber too.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

For a post Rumble Raw that show was very flat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Not horrible though


It had it's moments.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Copyright World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc.??? Surprised Vince let that on screen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Say Cena is the GOAT one more time, Cole


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Don't get to excited buddy, I might think she looks cute I also still think she's a talentless hack :lol


Only acknowledging her as a tasty treat is perfectly reasonable in my book.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, I guess Balor could always be in an IC title feud with Miz.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was a decent RAW except for the ending.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please somebody explain to me what the actual fuck creative doing?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Solid match. Balor did some nice work on the arm which Cena no sold but it was nice to see Cena wrestle an actual match instead of his normal shite. No clue why they had another finisher kick out but finishers mean nothing in this company. **3/4


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What the fuck was that ending? Cena goes over Balor clean in a dud of a match?

Fucking lame.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I enjoyed today's show, 1 great match and 2 decent ones.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

God, damn. They aren't giving Balor an inch.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor vs Cena was MOTN.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Solid match. Balor did some nice work on the arm which Cena no sold but it was nice to see Cena wrestle an actual match instead of his normal shite. No clue why they had another finisher kick out but finishers mean nothing in this company. **3/4


 Cena only has one way to put on decent matches and that's finisher kick outs.

Everyone kicks out of a dozen AA's, fuck I think even Jinder kicked out of 2 :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Godlike13 said:


> God, damn. They aren't giving Balor an inch.


Did he piss someone off?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pitiful fucking showing from Cena tonight. His spot calling and the stroke they give him to run matches has gotten way out of hand. He's always talking to someone VISIBLY or pandering to the crowd way too much. Idk what the hell that was out there tonight but it wasn't entertaining or good at all, hence why the crowd was dead for it. Sad.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And what the hell was Cena doing during the match? Teasing a heel turn? It kinda looked like it....until he went all Super-Cena and won the fucking thing clean fp


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Balor vs Cena was MOTN.


 Haha, no :lol

I hate Roman but his match with Miz was comfortably better.

Asuka-Sasha was easily MOTN and a MOTYC and this is coming from someone who doesn't like Sasha.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thats twice now raw has ended with balor looking like hes injured


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Bad call having Cena go over, but whatever it was still a solid show and we all know how the Chamber is ending anyway. WWE are so hot and cold with Balor, I know 50/50 booking runs rampant in WWE but with Finn it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, they actually put in effort to produce a good Raw for the first time since Survivor Series.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy that Finn lost. Don't care much about Cena's performance as long as he won.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

it was weird with cena being mad like he didn't want to be there.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Cena may as well leave if he still can't win a match lol. He's been jobbing for several months now. Even his reaction has diminished thanks to that.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, this was the beginning of a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sasha vs Asuka, HOLY SHIT!!! Best Raw Womens match ever. WTF? Didn't expect it. 

I'm already loving this RTWM.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Law said:


> Asuka-Sasha was easily MOTN and a MOTYC


Jesus christ mate that's pushing it a bit.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Cena won so in the chamber the last two will be Reigns and him, god damn it. Gotta make Roman look strong


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Did he piss someone off?


Basically he committed the cardinal sin in Vince's eyes of getting injured during a push, then he came back to sort of flat reactions. So he is in the Seth Rollins/Daniel Bryan purgatory of talented but, according to WWE, injury prone wrestlers. Probably will be mid-card with occasionally trips to ME level with no real top-tier championship runs until he gets annoyed and leaves. Seth Rollins at least is Steph and HHH's boy so he has a better shot at getting back on top again.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

If we analize Cena's Victory from a booker's point of view, it has sense, because the upmost man who will face will be Elias, and at EC would be one chapter of the feud between both.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Cena doesn’t need to be in the Elimination Chamber match. Finn Balor wouldve been fresh in it. Cena and Elias should just have a singles match at EC.Strowman, Balor, Reigns, Rollins, Jason Jordan, and Cesaro should be in the EC

- Beckeysha


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Haha, no :lol
> 
> I hate Roman but his match with Miz was comfortably better.
> 
> Asuka-Sasha was easily MOTN and a MOTYC and this is coming from someone who doesn't like Sasha.


Roman v Miz was very boring. Asuka vs Banks was just as good as Balor vs Cean but it felt longer so I'm giving it to Balor vs Cena. And, I don't like Cena.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Law said:


> Cena only has one way to put on epic matches and that's finisher kick outs.
> 
> Everyone kicks out of a dozen AA's, fuck I think even Jinder kicked out of 2 :lmao


Not that it excuses Cena for never developing much in the department of selling (not crapping on Cena as a whole though he produced up big countless times as a younger man), but to be fair, finish kickout over reliance is an epidemic that has swept the whole business.

That said, yeah, 2017/18 Cena seems to have physically lost a step from the Cena of 10-11 years ago or 2013 Cena.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_hound said:


> please somebody explain to me what the actual fuck creative doing?


Vince doesn't see Balor has main event talent. Which is why he cancelled Balor vs Brock match at the Rumble. If Kane and Samoa Joe beat Balor clean. We shouldn't be surprised to see Cena do it too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Basically he committed the cardinal sin in Vince's eyes of getting injured during a push, then he came back to sort of flat reactions. So he is in the Seth Rollins/Daniel Bryan purgatory of talented but, according to WWE, injury prone wrestlers. Probably will be mid-card with occasionally trips to ME level with no real top-tier championship runs until he gets annoyed and leaves. Seth Rollins at least is Steph and HHH's boy so he has a better shot at getting back on top again.


And to think, at one point, some people thought he could challenge Reigns as the #1 face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't see the point in beating Finn clean there, either. Weird shit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman crushing Kane by tipping over the announcer table

- Braun Strowman/Kurt Angle backstage segment

- The Miz backstage promo

- The Miz vs Roman Reigns for the Intercontinental title

- Revival post-match promo

- Finn Balor/Club backstage promo

- Asuka vs Sasha Banks

- John Cena backstage promo

- Finn Balor vs John Cena


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Clearly Taker is gonna interfere in the chamber and accidentally cost Cena which kills 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

XOmega said:


> where is joe?




Joe is injured. 

I think finn and Cena both in the chamber would’ve been better than Elias


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good RAW overall, things peaked with Reigns vs Miz which was MOTN and the one the crowd was the most hot for. Asuka and Sasha was very good as well. No Rollins on the show was a disappointment.

They'll probably have Balor challenge Miz for the IC title next and do some Balor Club vs Miztourage feud along the way. Honestly bored with Cena and his clown antics during segments/matches at this point, looking forward to seeing. Reigns spearing him back to Hollywood at EC.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

XOmega said:


> where is joe?


Joe hurt, Elias is taking his spot feuding with Cena and in the Chamber.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Roman vs Miz * 

Asuka vs Banks **3/4 

Finn Balor vs John Cena **3/4 


A decent Raw tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> And to think, at one point, some people thought he could challenge Reigns as the #1 face.


Yeah, only person I see having any chance of doing that now is Strowman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent Raw, up's and downs. Only moment that stands out to me was Sasha/Asuka, and even that was helped out by the botches. The other matches I feel like I see every single week on loop and had as usual, terrible selling.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Good RAW overall, things peaked with Reigns vs Miz which was MOTN and the one the crowd was the most hot for. Asuka and Sasha was very good as well. No Rollins on the show was a disappointment.
> 
> They'll probably have Balor challenge Miz for the IC title next and do some Balor Club vs Miztourage feud along the way. Honestly bored with Cena and his clown antics during segments/matches at this point, looking forward to seeing. Reigns spearing him back to Hollywood at EC.


 Roman can wait in line, AJ needs payback for the Rumble and his series deciding win.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Jesus christ mate that's pushing it a bit.


 It wasn't a solid MOTYC, just a borderline one which might sneak in at 4*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> Roman can wait in line, AJ needs payback for the Rumble and his series deciding win.


But Styles is facing Nakamura at Mania, Reigns is not facing Cena 1 on 1 just eliminating him at EC. Cena I have no clue what he'll be doing at Mania, hopefully just another tag match like last year or maybe he can just skip Mania altogether and do a movie.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This week's RAW was a vast improvement from last week. I enjoyed it. It didn't feel like a chore to sit through.

Sasha/Askua and Reigns/Miz were my highlights.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Cena really looks tired. He has for a while actually. 

Kinda seems like the Styles series was his last great gasp.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> But Styles is facing Nakamura at Mania, Reigns is not facing Cena 1 on 1 just eliminating him at EC. Cena I have no clue what he'll be doing at Mania, hopefully just another tag match like last year or maybe he can just skip Mania altogether and do a movie.


 Cena ain't going back to Hollywood after EC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> This week's RAW was a vast improvement from last week. I enjoyed it. It didn't feel like a chore to sit through.
> 
> Sasha/Askua and Reigns/Miz were my highlights.


Yeah the show's pacing was actually quite good. Those were my highlights as well. Disappointed that Rollins wasn't in it tho.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> I don't see the point in beating Finn clean there, either. Weird shit.


Cena always gets big clean on the road to Mania. They did the same thing last year with him beating AJ. Then after Mania they have him put over guys. Basically Cena a priority he has a big Undertaker match at Mania. While Balor probably doing some crap tag match with Gallows/Anderson. If he's on the card at all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> Cena ain't going back to Hollywood after EC.


I know, sadly...I just hope he does.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Cena really looks tired. He has for a while actually.
> 
> Kinda seems like the Styles series was his last great gasp.


That was his last great gasp? Poor Cena. 




Law said:


> Roman can wait in line, AJ needs payback for the Rumble and his series deciding win.


AJ has 2 wins over Cena doesn't he? AJ won that feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> That was his last great gasp? Poor Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's 1-1 on clean wins. Cena slightly ahead as he beat AJ for the title and denied him a WM main event.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> That was his last great gasp? Poor Cena.


Considering everything he's done since last years Rumble match has been hot garbage, yes.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Considering everything he's done since last years Rumble match has been hot garbage, yes.


Very true. 



Law said:


> It's 1-1 on clean wins. Cena slightly ahead as he beat AJ for the title and denied him a WM main event.


I suppose you're right.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah the show's pacing was actually quite good. Those were my highlights as well. Disappointed that Rollins wasn't in it tho.


I honestly don't know where Rollins' fits into the Wrestlemania plans. If Jordan is injured, that's another angle scrapped. Balor/Rollins could work, I suppose. I'm finally starting to get into Balor. He seems more at ease lately and had a good showing in the Rumble.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Anybody have any footage of the dark match yet?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> I honestly don't know where Rollins' fits into the Wrestlemania plans. If Jordan is injured, that's another angle scrapped. Balor/Rollins could work, I suppose. I'm finally starting to get into Balor. He seems more at ease lately and had a good showing in the Rumble.


Do we know how long Jordan will be out? I haven't read/heard anything about that so I am not sure if an angle between him and Rollins is scrapped (if it is actually planned at all). Ambrose getting injured really messed things up I think. Rollins facing a heel Ambrose at Mania was the ideal scenario for both men.

Balor/Rollins is possible, there is that unfinished business with the way their recent match ended so they could pick that up again. Or hell they could do a triple threat with he Miz for the IC title. Their previous triple threat was very good.


----------



## Will Thompson (Jan 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Cena really looks tired. He has for a while actually.
> 
> Kinda seems like the Styles series was his last great gasp.


 Yeah I agree. It seems as if he is not into the matches and is coasting, which is something I am not sure I recall being the case with Cena in forever. Age and fatigue of wrestling over 15 years might be taking its toll, but their seems to be a lack of effort over the last 6-8 months too. 

I remember reading something in the beginning of Jan on another site that he was dealing with some bad stuff with his family and didn't even want to be involved with wrestling right now, but that Vince and Dunn were pushing him to do a Taker match as a favor. Maybe their was some truth to that.

He is getting more and more Tv/Hollywood projects by the day and perhaps is reluctant to put his body on the line to protect himself (Justifiably so). But he has stated regularly that if he feels he can't go against the current guys, he would call it a day . So I don't know why he would want to be involved in random lackluster matches/feuds (Which hurt his legacy nor do anything to build a new star) rather than calling it quits. Maybe after this Taker match at WM, it would be better for him to go on a lengthy hiatus and then see if he truly does want to come back and wrestle. If not, then perhaps it is time to retire. He has done everything he could do in the WWE as far as accolades are concerned and made more than enough money for himself and Vince over the years.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Do we know how long Jordan will be out? I haven't read/heard anything about that so I am not sure if an angle between him and Rollins is scrapped (if it is actually planned at all). Ambrose getting injured really messed things up I think. Rollins facing a heel Ambrose at Mania was the ideal scenario for both men.
> 
> Balor/Rollins is possible, there is that unfinished business with the way their recent match ended so they could pick that up again. Or hell they could do a triple threat with he Miz for the IC title. Their previous triple threat was very good.


Jason has some sort of back injury that he's still not cleared from. No idea when he will be cleared. They seem to be holding out hope that he'll be ready for Mania. But maybe next week we'll see if the angle with Seth is dropped? Since neither of them were there tonight. But my guess it's still the plan to have Seth vs Jordan. Although I agree, Rollins vs Balor would be a good mid card match. Since WWE doesn't seem to have much planned for either guy at the moment.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Do we know how long Jordan will be out? I haven't read/heard anything about that so I am not sure if an angle between him and Rollins is scrapped (if it is actually planned at all). Ambrose getting injured really messed things up I think. Rollins facing a heel Ambrose at Mania was the ideal scenario for both men.
> 
> Balor/Rollins is possible, there is that unfinished business with the way their recent match ended so they could pick that up again. Or hell they could do a triple threat with he Miz for the IC title. Their previous triple threat was very good.


I just know he suffered some kind of injury but I'm not sure how serious it is. I hope it's not something that will take him out for months, especially during Mania season. 

Since Rollins pulled double duty last night, I'm cool with him having the night off. But I do hope there are firm plans for him; would love to see him have a Mania moment. On a superficial note, I hope he burned those tights from last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> On a superficial note, I hope he burned those tights from last night.


Me too, I really didn't like them either :lol


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> By the time elimination chamber comes in I think Alexa wouldn't have defended her title in three months.


Her last televised defense was October 30th so it will be almost 4 months.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

machomanjohncena said:


> Her last televised defense was October 30th so it will be almost 4 months.


Yep still within the 30 day rule, so no problem.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I enjoyed the show. Miz and Roman always put on a good match, Asuka and Sasha was a cool match. When Sasha got hit up against the ring apron I thought she got hurt! It was a scary but cool moment. Sasha needs to go full heel now. Maybe losing to Asuka will be the straw that breaks the camels back?

I wish Balor would have won against John. Elias being in The Elimination Chamber could be interesting. Braun was awesome as usual. Wouldn't mind seeing him hold the Universal Title.

I enjoyed The Rumble and RAW tonight let's hope Smackdown can keep the streak going. I really want to see what they are gonna do with Nakamura and AJ Styles. Kevin and Sami will probably be in trouble over attacking Tye Dillinger.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> :booklel


LOL. Running hug of doom.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Anybody else like those quick phone camera promos they had tonight... I think it was Miz and Balor who did them...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958244660601806848
:lol Kind of glad Seth wasn't part of this mess. Lots of sites seem to panning tonight's Raw, despite the good pacing.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay this week. Match of the night definitely goes to Asuka/Banks. The match started slow but picked up eventually especially after Sasha's scary botch. Things felt stiff from there too with a lot of great spots. Would love to see these two in a Title match in the future. I didn't mind the Braun squash of Kane. Woken Hardy continues to job matches so I can careless about him now. 

The other match of the night was Reigns/Miz. How many superstars can say they beat Reigns back to back albeit not clean victories? The Cena/Balor match kinda got disappointed but thats because Cena seems to have lost a step. Age is catching up to him now. The rest of the filler was hit and miss. No follow-up on Rollins/Jordan and Alexa continues to hold her Title hostage.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I missed a good part of this RAW but from what I've read, it seemed to be very heavy on the matches and had only one promo segment and one backstage segment. Obviously there was the new logo and animations too. 

I'm sensing a strategical change here. Short-term or not.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

On a bit of a high right now. I was so disappointed this time last week with the abomination that was Raw 25, but WWE have pulled themselves together admirably in the last 3 days. Takeover, Royal Rumble, and now Raw were all well above expectations for me, I've enjoyed all of them quite a lot. Big write up on Raw coming, because it was an excellent show IMO.

So onto Raw... actually a good use of Steph for once! She opens the show, acknowledges the big Rousey news, and then places all the focus on Asuka. With Ronda not appearing on the show, making it all about the Rumble winner was exactly the right call.

Women's Elimination Chamber... I don't know. The ladies got themselves some good will with a nicely done Rumble match last night, but I remember their attempts at MITB and HIAC... the worst MITBs by a large margin, and one of the worst HIACs IMO.

Really dig the new graphics, and nice to see Coach back. Right off the bat, my first impression is that he's nowhere near as bland on commentary as he was first time around. He was a good heel character when not at the desk in his first WWE run, and some of the things he said indicated him being a bit of a tweener, or at least having a little more edge. Can't imagine 2000-2008 Coach saying "don't insult me" when Graves mistakenly called him Cole.

Fairly quick movement into the first wrestling action of the night, and I'm glad they used Braun and the Last Man Standing gimmick to kick off the show. Braun enters for a match in the first quarter hour and starts grabbing weapons ready to kick ass. Definitely a hot start

I always love the Strowman stunts, and the desk/stage tip-over was no exception. Short, sweet and brutal. Excitement levels are high.

Good touch with Angle angrily getting in Braun's face. Some of his better acting in a while (not saying much, I know). Added to the chaotic nature of the big angle, as did showing the commentators huddled around a single monitor at ringside, looking like war survivors or something.

Moving onto Elias! WWE are making the right choices with this Philly crowd. They liked Asuka and Sasha, bring em out early. Braun is way over, have him as the first match. Let's follow up with Elias, who is winning over crowds and fans in general all over (including me).

Is it just me, or does it feel like the shine's gone off Woken Matt really quickly? I was pretty certain he was jobbing in short order to Elias, just like he did to Bray last week, and the crowd seemed a bit dead for him as well. WWE haven't done him many favours by not giving him promos or segments, so he's defined down to his silly laugh. I want better for Matt Hardy 

Miz vs. Reigns was another quality match between the two. Reigns appears to be headed towards a qualifying match next week for the Chamber, but where does Miz go? I like the idea of a feud between him and Balor, but does it happen now, or are they saving it for Mania? It's strange to think that Miz could be in line for a big Wrestlemania singles match, but I'm here for it. He is awesome.

Loving the focus on the Revival. Their win here, plus the win last night, makes me think the DX beating on Raw 25 might as well have been non-canon.

Congratulations to the Dudleyz for the HOF induction. Anyone else feeling old, seeing a HOF class develop with the people we watched growing up? There's more and more late 90s stars getting inducted into the HOF each year.

Absolutely loved Sasha vs. Asuka. I don't know what I was expecting, but damn! Early contender for 2018 TV match of the year. The ladies went all out, and I was especially impressed with Sasha, bringing that kind of fight one night after a big Rumble performance, and also the way she soldiered on after the big dive failed. I almost started to buy in to Sasha and her Banks Statement, I got that sucked in to a Raw match with little build up. Major kudos to Sasha and Asuka.

Another big pleasant surprise was the tag title match. I didn't buy into the possibility of Titus Worldwide winning, but it was the best match I've ever seen Titus or Apollo have! Apollo continuing after that bad suplex was also commendable, but yeah, wow. Honestly think Sasha vs. Asuka and this match would not have looked out of place on the undercard of a PPV. Don't know what was in the air, but every wrestler seemed fired up on this show. Maybe the thinking was that more eyes would be on this show because of Rousey, so go all out.

Cena vs. Balor... a fitting main event to a strong show. Wasn't a classic, and I think Asuka vs. Sasha was better, but this was still very, very good. They gave Balor lots of offense, let him kick out of an especially impressive and impactful AA, and it taking a Super AA to beat Finn. The Philly crowd helped a lot too.

But, yeah, Raw was extremely enjoyable. Didn't even realise until after the show was over that Rollins, Jordan and the cruisers were absent.

My only criticism of the show is the absence of Rousey. Considering that the news swept the world, and probably attracted some first time viewers to Raw, she should have been there to do something. 

But, WWE were able to pull off a highly entertaining show without her and without the legends. This was a prime example of how good WWE can be when they use their current roster the right way. Not a dull moment on the show, we are definitely on the Road to Wrestlemania!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena randomly going to the crowd was odd in the Balor match. Thought the match was quote poor tbh, with Cena in particular being shit and going through the bare minimum of motions.

:braun continues to be fun again though.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

If Asuka/Sasha could pull that brutal of a match 24 hours after Rumble...imagine what they could bring at a PPV, specifically WM


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

What was Cena saying in his match with Balor? All I got was that he kept saying he wanted to go to Wrestlemania.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958244660601806848
> :lol Kind of glad Seth wasn't part of this mess. Lots of sites seem to panning tonight's Raw, despite the good pacing.


I thought it was a really good RAW? Not worth panning.

Sure some of the botches were bad, but I liked the pacing & most of the matches were pretty enjoyable. 

It's honestly the first one I've sat down & watched in months without losing interest for the entire three hours.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I thought it was a really good RAW? Not worth panning.
> 
> Sure some of the botches were bad, but I liked the pacing & most of the matches were pretty enjoyable.
> 
> It's honestly the first one I've sat down & watched in months without losing interest for the entire three hours.


Nothing interesting happens last night. There was a worst MOTYC. The main event was not what a main event is like. The show wasn't bad but it wasn't good. Expectations and standards probably make the show better then it was.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Nothing interesting happens last night. There was a worst MOTYC. The main event was not what a main event is like. The show wasn't bad but it wasn't good. Expectations and standards probably make the show better then it was.


Fair enough. I personally had a lot of fun last night. I agree that Finn/Cena wasn't that good however. I was expecting far better, Cena has gotten worse in the ring it seems like or he's just going through the motions. Didn't like him going over either.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Fair enough. I personally had a lot of fun last night. I agree that Finn/Cena wasn't that good however. I was expecting far better, Cena has gotten worse in the ring it seems like or he's just going through the motions. Didn't like him going over either.


Honestly, it was Cena's best match for a few years. But yeah, it was not that great. I think it would've been better if it was in the middle of raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So out of the 6 men for EC we already have Braun, Elias and Cena. I wonder what the next match ups will be...

I think Reigns is a lock to be in it but who will he face? Joe and Ambrose are out with injuries and Jordan's status due to his injury seems to be up in the air so it is not clear if he will be able to be in the match. I think Rollins would be in it as well but like Reigns who is he facing? I guess they could do Reigns vs Wyatt and Rollins vs Cesaro (yeah I know, _another_ match against The Bar but what else?).

That leaves one spot left which could well be Jordan's but if he can't go then who else? Jeff Hardy maybe? When is he supposed to return?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So out of the 6 men for EC we already have Braun, Elias and Cena. I wonder what the next match ups will be...
> 
> I think Reigns is a lock to be in it but who will he face? Joe and Ambrose are out with injuries and Jordan's status due to his injury seems to be up in the air so it is not clear if he will be able to be in the match. I think Rollins would be in it as well but like Reigns who is he facing? I guess they could do Reigns vs Wyatt and Rollins vs Cesaro (yeah I know, _another_ match against The Bar but what else?).
> 
> That leaves one spot left which could well be Jordan's but if he can't go then who else? Jeff Hardy maybe? When is he supposed to return?


According to reports, Jeff is out until May.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> According to reports, Jeff is out until May.


Damn, he is missing Mania? Must suck for him, a shame because unlike Matt I think Jeff can have a good run on the upper card and would have been a good addition to the chamber.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Empress said:


> According to reports, Jeff is out until May.


God damn it. They are already screwing up 'Woken' Matt, he needs Jeff back. The Tag Scene could really use them both right now, and hopefully WWE uses them better on their next run.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Cena randomly going to the crowd was odd in the Balor match. Thought the match was quote poor tbh, with Cena in particular being shit and going through the bare minimum of motions.
> 
> :braun continues to be fun again though.


Cena needs to leave. I don't say that to come off like a hater but for 12 years, he was like a machine and now he's just going through the motions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958045757407481858
He's always been loud about calling his spots but Cena has checked out. He should only make returns if he's advancing an angle.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> Cena needs to leave. I don't say that to come off like a hater but for 12 years, he was like a machine and now he's just going through the motions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958045757407481858
> He's always been loud about calling his spots but Cena has checked out. He should only make returns if he's advancing an angle.


Yea that spot at the RR was ridiculous tbh and one of the worst examples of his blatant loud spot calling. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Empress said:


> Cena needs to leave. I don't say that to come off like a hater but for 12 years, he was like a machine and now he's just going through the motions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958045757407481858
> He's always been loud about calling his spots but Cena has checked out. He should only make returns if he's advancing an angle.


I didn't notice that the first time tbh, was too caught up in the moment. But jesus, Cena is bad for that shit.

I can't really remember the last time Cena 'advanced an angle'. His whole 2017 was very underwhelming, and even when he was at Survivor Series, he was a total afterthought. It's why I don't really want him to work with Elias, because I'm just not expecting it to end well, just :buried


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Cena needs to leave.


Agreed. He has been acting like a total clown over the last year or so, he needs to leave. Never been a fan of him anyway.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't notice that the first time tbh, was too caught up in the moment. But jesus, Cena is bad for that shit.
> 
> I can't really remember the last time Cena 'advanced an angle'. His whole 2017 was very underwhelming, and even when he was at Survivor Series, he was a total afterthought. It's why I don't really want him to work with Elias, because I'm just not expecting it to end well, just :buried





Dolorian said:


> Agreed. He has been acting like a total clown over the last year or so, he needs to leave. Never been a fan of him anyway.


I just don't know why he's sticking around when his heart clearly isn't in it. At the very least, make your appearances matter. His involvement in Survivor Series was a waste of time. Rusev could've taken his spot. 

Reigns/Cena was awful; what should've been a Mania event feud was a flop. I'll give blame to all parties but it's telling that Miz/Reigns has succeeded. It helps when one of the participants doesn't have one foot out the door. 

But if he puts Elias over before leaving to film his next movie, I'll take that I guess. Although, I don't think it did much for Reigns.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I wasted my vision on the idiot box thinking I was gonna see Bliss or Mandy and didn't see either or has me pissed. Lol jk raw was ok.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I thought it was a really good RAW? Not worth panning.
> 
> Sure some of the botches were bad, but I liked the pacing & most of the matches were pretty enjoyable.
> 
> It's honestly the first one I've sat down & watched in months without losing interest for the entire three hours.


The pacing was very good and I loved that. But in terms of storylines, nothing was really advanced. Cena qualified for the EC, so there is that. Asuka/Sasha was good, too. I was talking more in terms of storyline advancement. Not much happened in that regard, so it's not like Seth missed much in that regard.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Well that was a very enjoyable RAW with no goofy segments and plenty of WRESTLING.

Subtle presentation changes as well with new graphics, Coach on commentary and the selfie phone interviews. Will SD be following this lead too? 

RAW could be like this too next week with another 3 qualifiers for Elimination Chamber. 

I said this on the Rumble thread but the last 24 hours or so output from WWE I think Vince is already off working on XFL v2.0.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Empress said:


> Cena needs to leave. I don't say that to come off like a hater but for 12 years, he was like a machine and now he's just going through the motions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958045757407481858
> He's always been loud about calling his spots but Cena has checked out. He should only make returns if he's advancing an angle.


That's awful. Did anybody else see him talking and smiling to Reigns when both of them were in place to take the 619? That was just as bad.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Cena "going through the motion" and "tired" was most likely kayfabe, imitating reality or not. He was playing to the crowd and "doubting himself" throughout the whole match, and the commentary discussed it heavily. 

All these, beating Balor and having a feud with Elias; Cena's having a prominent spot at Mania for sure.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> The pacing was very good and I loved that. But in terms of storylines, nothing was really advanced. Cena qualified for the EC, so there is that. Asuka/Sasha was good, too. I was talking more in terms of storyline advancement. Not much happened in that regard, so it's not like Seth missed much in that regard.


What do you mean by "storyline advancement"? They have the Elimination Chamber next and they held three qualifying matches last night and are building things up towards that PPV. The storyline for that PPV will be mostly the interaction between the participants of the EC. They had Balor face Cena because Cena eliminated him from the Rumble and their pre-match promos built up on that. Reigns faced Miz to wrap up their feud and use his rematch clause, leaving both men open for a new feud or even qualifying for the EC match. Elias and Cena who have been teasing a feud are now both in the EC. They did advance several things on the show.

Rollins not being in it didn't help him specially when they haven't been following things up with him for a while now. They didn't do much with him and Ambrose after they won the titles at SummerSlam and now Ambrose is injured. He won in controversial fashion against Balor even brining back the curbstomp and they didn't follow on that the next week. The whole thing with Jordan at the Rumble again wasn't followed upon last night either. They can still follow it up next week but Rollins needs to get some direction and step away from The Bar and the whole tag team stuff. He should feud with Miz or Balor next.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> The pacing was very good and I loved that. But in terms of storylines, nothing was really advanced. Cena qualified for the EC, so there is that. Asuka/Sasha was good, too. I was talking more in terms of storyline advancement. Not much happened in that regard, so it's not like Seth missed much in that regard.


Oh yeah, in terms of storyline advancement. There wasn't a whole lot there. Just qualifying matches for the Chamber really as the 'storyline'. The Tag Matches and what have you were fairly pointless & predictable, Sasha/Asuka was great though. No Ronda showing up was weird.

The only real segment that stood out to me was Braun killing Kane, but I kind of liked the change of pace with them just focusing on Wrestling for once. We ended up getting a better show, just with less storyline development. 

I think Seth is going to qualify for the Chamber anyways, so not really any advancement needed for him I guess until next week. Not really much they can do with the JJ storyline if he's injured & he was an absolute workhorse during the Weekend. So can't say a break is bad for him.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> What do you mean by "storyline advancement"? They have the Elimination Chamber next and they held three qualifying matches last night and are building things up towards that PPV. The storyline for that PPV will be mostly the interaction between the participants of the EC. They had Balor face Cena because Cena eliminated him from the Rumble and their pre-match promos built up on that. Reigns faced Miz to wrap up their feud and use his rematch clause, leaving both men open for a new feud or even qualifying for the EC match. Elias and Cena who have been teasing a feud are now both in the EC. They did advance several things on the show.
> 
> Rollins not being in it didn't help him specially when they haven't been following things up with him for a while now. They didn't do much with him and Ambrose after they won the titles at SummerSlam and now Ambrose is injured. He won in controversial fashion against Balor even brining back the curbstomp and they didn't follow on that the next week. The whole thing with Jordan at the Rumble again wasn't followed upon last night either. They can still follow it up next week but Rollins needs to get some direction and step away from The Bar and the whole tag team stuff. He should feud with Miz or Balor next.


I wonder how Rollins in kayfabe must be feeling after getting stabbed in the back by Reigns in the Rumble (they played it up like it's "all business" but I feel like it was a big missed opportunity) and having to fight the fight alone because of Jordan and ending up losing. That's just an obvious direction you could take with him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> That's awful. Did anybody else see him talking and smiling to Reigns when both of them were in place to take the 619? That was just as bad.


My friend told me about that but I haven't been able to find the clip yet. We all know wrestling is scripted but he's just going through the motions now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Empress said:


> I just don't know why he's sticking around when his heart clearly isn't in it. At the very least, make your appearances matter. His involvement in Survivor Series was a waste of time. Rusev could've taken his spot.
> 
> Reigns/Cena was awful; what should've been a Mania event feud was a flop. I'll give blame to all parties but it's telling that Miz/Reigns has succeeded. It helps when one of the participants doesn't have one foot out the door.
> 
> But if he puts Elias over before leaving to film his next movie, I'll take that I guess. Although, I don't think it did much for Reigns.


They just blew their load far too early with Reigns/Cena. Nobody even remembers it, aside from that first promo between the two which I enjoyed. The feud was really bad & the Match was just average. 

That should have been Reigns' feud this year. They should have kept him away from Brock & the Universal Title, done this instead. Someone else could have got the rub from Brock, or one of Joe/Braun could have beaten him already, and we wouldn't have this whole mess of the Title being held hostage for a year.

I can't really see how he's going to put Elias over, I don't think a win over Cena means a great deal anymore, maybe if it's clean as a whistle. Thing with Cena is I'm always worried about him getting his 'win back'. I'd rather Elias just beat him & that be it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> What do you mean by "storyline advancement"? They have the Elimination Chamber next and they held three qualifying matches last night and are building things up towards that PPV. The storyline for that PPV will be mostly the interaction between the participants of the EC. They had Balor face Cena because Cena eliminated him from the Rumble and their pre-match promos built up on that. Reigns faced Miz to wrap up their feud and use his rematch clause, leaving both men open for a new feud or even qualifying for the EC match. Elias and Cena who have been teasing a feud are now both in the EC. They did advance several things on the show.


I did mention that Cena advanced into the EC. Outside of that, there was little to not storyline advancement. Miz/Reigns was a filler meaningless rematch because of the rematch clause WWE does. That't not an actual storyline, though. Please, tell me where all of these storylines are....because they're not there at the moment.



> Rollins not being in it didn't help him specially when they haven't been following things up with him for a while now. They didn't do much with him and Ambrose after they won the titles at SummerSlam and now Ambrose is injured. He won in controversial fashion against Balor even brining back the curbstomp and they didn't follow on that the next week. The whole thing with Jordan at the Rumble again wasn't followed upon last night either. They can still follow it up next week but Rollins needs to get some direction and step away from The Bar and the whole tag team stuff. He should feud with Miz or Balor next.


Upon thinking about it more, Rollins not being on the show last night actually didn't hurt him at all. I wasn't happy about it last night. But after thinking about it more, it didn't hurt him. 

I don't agree that they haven't 'followed up on him in awhile' at all. He's been in matches against The Bar, but anyone who watches realizes he's really in a storyline with Jordan more than anyone else and there's been more advancement on that in past weeks (before last night) then there was on anything on Raw last night. Last night was nothing more than a filler show outside of Cena and Elias qualifying for the EC match, in which they'll predictably both lose.. Even the Sasha/Asuka match had no meaning and had absolutely nothing at stake which in turn had nothing won or lost.

It was a show with very little advancement or anything actually developing outside of the necessary qualifying of Cena and Elias for the EC. That's it. The best part of it was it went by fast. The crowd was also terrible, and this is PHILLY for Gods sake, the night after the Rumble.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Onizuka said:


> That's awful. Did anybody else see him talking and smiling to Reigns when both of them were in place to take the 619? That was just as bad.


Did he? Wow. That's disgraceful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

LucasXXII said:


> I wonder how Rollins in kayfabe must be feeling after getting stabbed in the back by Reigns in the Rumble (they played it up like it's "all business" but I feel like it was a big missed opportunity) and having to fight the fight alone because of Jordan and ending up losing. That's just an obvious direction you could take with him.


Yeah Reigns eliminating him like that is another thing they could use for something. Not the ideal scenario imo but I wonder if they'll use it to setup a Reigns vs Rollins qualifying match for the EC next week more or less the same way they used Cena eliminating Balor as a setup for their match last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep Seth as far away from Reigns as possible, please. I don't even care that Reigns eliminated Seth anymore. I'll live with it. Just keep Seth away from The Robot, please, for the love of God. No one ever comes out for the better after feuding with Reigns. No one.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Keep Seth as far away from Reigns as possible, please. I don't even care that Reigns eliminated Seth anymore. I'll live with it. Just keep Seth away from The Robot, please, for the love of God. No one ever comes out for the better after feuding with Reigns. No one.


He did get Braun over though, not gonna lie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> He did get Braun over though, not gonna lie.


Book someone to trash him week in and week out and it will work for awhile, yeah. I'm interested to see where he is in a few months, though. There's already some who are growing tired of his segments.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> He did get Braun over though, not gonna lie.


Definitely. People can shit on Reigns, but there's no denying Braun wouldn't be where he's at without the Reigns feud. Both guys clicked & he made Braun in to a star. It's really where his reactions started to get even bigger.

It's pretty telling how Braun hasn't reached that level match or feud wise with anybody else.

Honestly, I don't think Reigns has either. That was a great feud where he wasn't being pushed down our throats & it felt personal.



Showstopper said:


> Book someone to trash him week in and week out and it will work for awhile, yeah. I'm interested to see where he is in a few months, though. There's already some who are growing tired of his segments.


Well GBOF that was in July was their big payoff, and he's still remained pretty over since then. My only issue is he should be beating Brock, or should have done so already. I'm still annoyed that he lost to a single F5 at No Mercy, with the segments they have him in showing his strength & how he can easily manhandle Brock. Braun should have been the thorn in Brock's side that eventually beats him.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Empress said:


> My friend told me about that but I haven't been able to find the clip yet. We all know wrestling is scripted but he's just going through the motions now.





MC 16 said:


> Did he? Wow. That's disgraceful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Definitely. People can shit on Reigns, but there's no denying Braun wouldn't be where he's at without the Reigns feud. Both guys clicked & he made Braun in to a star. It's really where his reactions started to get even bigger.
> 
> It's pretty telling how Braun hasn't reached that level match or feud wise with anybody else.
> 
> ...


Yeah. It's just kind of funny to me. I've seen Reigns fans say Braun isn't as over as he was when he was feuding with Reigns. And in the next breath they try to say that Reigns made Braun. :lol Which one is it? 

Anyway, the thing is Braun isn't winning the Title for a very long time, if ever, since we know the plans for the Raw title for the next year or so. So, Braun, just like I guess everyone else, will have a ceiling put on him. That's why he hasn't beaten Brock. He's not the one taking the title off Brock.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Onizuka said:


> That's awful. Did anybody else see him talking and smiling to Reigns when both of them were in place to take the 619? That was just as bad.


Fuck, i didnt notice that. What a moron. I'll go back and spot that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Onizuka said:


>


Been saying it since he showed up on RAW as a free agent, Cena has been acting like a total clown. Cannot wait for him to go away to be honest. Or just send him back to SD, RAW has no need for him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Definitely. People can shit on Reigns, but there's no denying Braun wouldn't be where he's at without the Reigns feud. Both guys clicked & he made Braun in to a star. It's really where his reactions started to get even bigger.
> 
> It's pretty telling how Braun hasn't reached that level match or feud wise with anybody else.
> 
> ...



Agree. Although, Joe and Reigns was great. Braun, Joe and Styles are my trinity of Reigns feuds. 

As for Rollins and Reigns, I don't want them involved in any feud because they don't have much chemistry. Those two have some weird juju. 



Onizuka said:


>


Thank you for finding the clip. It really speaks for itself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Onizuka said:


>


I wonder what the guys (and girls) underneath those two guys on the card think of this. Professionalism (especially on TV) has to start at the top..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Although, Joe and Reigns was great. Braun, Joe and Styles are my trinity of Reigns feuds.


Indeed, top feuds all three and the cool thing is that they can revisit either of them down the road and it would still be great. I would definitely be up for a Reigns vs Styles III after Mania if Styles does moves to RAW, their two PPV matches in 2016 were amazing and Reigns is an even better worker now.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

When did this 'Reigns makes people worse' myth start? Kevin Owens, Miz and Braun have all had final deciding victories over him. Samoa Joe has a superior head to head record against him and Bray probably got more significant victories on Reigns than any of his feuds. Seth has won the world title twice by pinning Reigns. 

Anyway, the RAW roster is lacking depth. It's hard to tell what 6 wrestlers will be involved in qualifying matches next week. Bray will definitely be involved in one and I'm guessing Matt will cost him the victory. Keep Reigns and Rollins separate. We need to have both Reigns and Rollins in the Elimination chamber match.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Onizuka said:


>


I hope this gif only looks bad out of context because otherwise it's bothersome. 

It's not just the chatting, though that's poor yet also might have a logical reason behind it, it's the casual way Cena stands up afterwards. I could understand him being sick of it all but unable to get out immediately - not saying either is necessarily the case - but even so it isn't acceptable to disrespect what's going on around him. Other folks are trying to do their jobs and, more importantly, there's a paying audience watching. 

I don't know... am I asking for too much or am I maybe reading my own ideas into what's happening? When I see this gif, I see immaturity and disinterest. I expect more out of top performers; work ethic matters, including for wrestlers.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

trizzash all round


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I spotted that 619 incident today rewatching it. Between that and Cena's extremely lazy match to qualify for EC with Balor, I'd have to say that he's finally checked out. Which is great cuz he'll finally fuck off soon. Hopefully after Mania.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

That Cena gif shows how much of a twat he is 

he definitely has the look of someone who doesn't want to be there anymore so hopefully he fucks off for good soon. He can go play Duke Nukem in a straight to DVD bargain bucket film and not show his face for a few years hopefully


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Watched Raw for Braun. Glad it was over after 30 minutes or so.

:braun

So fucking over.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Oliver-94 said:


> When did this 'Reigns makes people worse' myth start? Kevin Owens, Miz and Braun have all had final deciding victories over him. Samoa Joe has a superior head to head record against him and Bray probably got more significant victories on Reigns than any of his feuds. Seth has won the world title twice by pinning Reigns.


Exactly. Let's not forget what one match did for Elias when he went up against Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Exactly. Let's not forget what one match did for Elias when he went up against Reigns.


He's in the exact spot he was before that match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> He's in the exact spot he was before that match.


The exact spot? He's feuding with John Cena now. He got time during his Rumble entrance to showcase his talents. He's now in the Elimination Chamber match. And depending on the PPV schedule he's probably the favorite to win MITB.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The exact spot? He's feuding with John Cena now. He got time during his Rumble entrance to showcase his talents. He's now in the Elimination Chamber match. And depending on the PPV schedule he's probably the favorite to win MITB.


And you think that's all because he was in a random match with Reigns on a random Raw (which he lost, btw), and not because he was booked to be in this situation?

By that same logic, Bray Wyatt has made a thousand guys look good since everyone he feuds with goes onto do better than things than him after Bray is done feuding with them..

Hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The exact spot? He's feuding with John Cena now. He got time during his Rumble entrance to showcase his talents. He's now in the Elimination Chamber match. And depending on the PPV schedule he's probably the favorite to win MITB.


And he still feels like an undercard guy.

If he's the favourite to win MITB, then he's getting Sandow'd. Ain't no way in hell they're making the DRIFTER the world champion. I'd go as far as to say that Cesaro has a better chance of becoming world champion than Elias, and we all know what Vince thinks about him.


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I just want to ask one thing: Steph said on Raw the Winner of the women's Royal Rumble defeated 29 of the World's best female competitors. My question is therefore this:

How is Vicky Guerrero considered to be one of the best female competitors in the World? What do you have to do to come second of Vicky Guerrero, WHO is screaming in the microphone and that is all she does. So being a champion is not as good as Vicky Guerrero screaming? Or how can Vicky really be called one of the best in the World?


----------

